# Wakü für Suprim 3090 X und AMD 5900x



## mybestpc (19. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor kurzem eine 3090 Suprim X erstanden - das ist ja schon eine schöne Karte - aber auch ganz schön laut. Daher möchte ich gern auf Wakü umsteigen - wenn schon dann aber Wakü für Graka UND Prozessor!

Meine Konfig:

Gehäuse: be quiet! PURE BASE 500DX
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 ATX 750W
Mainboard: MAG X570 Tomahawk Wifi
Prozessor: AMD 5900x
Graka: GeForce RTX 3090 Suprim X 24G
RAM: Crucial Ballistix BL2K16G36C16U4R 3600 MHz, DDR4, DRAM (2x16GB)
Ich bin kein Übertakter, mir geht's nur darum dass der PC flüsterleiste ist. 

Muss ich zum vernünftigen Kühlen der Karte ein speziell für Suprim gefertigtes Wakü-Produkt nehmen wie z.B. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-vector2-trio-rtx-3080-90-abp-set-d-rgb-nickel-plex oder genügt da auch so ein 3090-Standard, der nicht speziell für die Suprim gemacht ist?

Das 500DX bietet gemäß Beschreibung für folgende Radiatoren Platz:
Vorne: 120 / 140 / 240 / 280 / 360
Deckel: 120 / 240
Rückseite: 120 / 140

Kriege ich Proz und Graka mit der Kühlfläche bedient, ohne dass dass die Radiatorlüfter laut werden? Oder bin ich da schon am Limit?
Was wäre denn ne vernünftige Konfig?
Das was ich bei meiner Recherche gefunden hab würde so auf 1000,- Euronen hinauslaufen - das ist mehr als ich erwartet hatte...

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps im Voraus...


----------



## Trash123 (19. März 2022)

In dem Case wirst du mit einer WaKü nicht glücklich. Entweder einen Bigtower mit genügend Platz für Radiatoren, oder einen externen Radi aka Mora.


----------



## RegoK (19. März 2022)

240 + 360er Radiator passt ins Gehäuse, das ist nicht ideal aber reicht mehr als aus wenn nicht stark übertaktet werden soll.

Für die GPU musst du zwangsweise einen Kühler speziell für die Surprim nehmen, alles andere passt nicht auf die Karte.


----------



## mybestpc (19. März 2022)

Trash123 schrieb:


> In dem Case wirst du mit einer WaKü nicht glücklich. Entweder einen Bigtower mit genügend Platz für Radiatoren, oder einen externen Radi aka Mora.


puh, also 2x360 genügen nicht? welche fläche müsste ich für den mora denn einplanen?


RegoK schrieb:


> Für die GPU musst du zwangsweise einen Kühler speziell für die Surprim nehmen, alles andere passt nicht auf die Karte.


Gibt's sowas auch von anderen Firmen? Das Teil ist ja nicht gerade billig und dann auch noch nicht mal verfügbar - ist ne blöde Kombination... Ich hab über eine Stunde gesucht und nur dieses eine Modell gefunden - und natürlich zig Modelle, die sagen "jep, paßt auf alles, auch auf die suprim..."

Und beidseitige Kühlung muss wahrscheinlich auch sein, oder? Der VRAM sitzt ja gegenüber dem Grafikchip, oder? Und gerade den VRAM würd ich gern ein bisserl unter die 103 °C kriegen...


----------



## RegoK (19. März 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> puh, also 2x360 genügen nicht? welche fläche müsste ich für den mora denn einplanen?
> 
> Gibt's sowas auch von anderen Firmen? Das Teil ist ja nicht gerade billig und dann auch noch nicht mal verfügbar - ist ne blöde Kombination... Ich hab über eine Stunde gesucht und nur dieses eine Modell gefunden - und natürlich zig Modelle, die sagen "jep, paßt auf alles, auch auf die suprim..."
> 
> Und beidseitige Kühlung muss wahrscheinlich auch sein, oder? Der VRAM sitzt ja gegenüber dem Grafikchip, oder? Und gerade den VRAM würd ich gern ein bisserl unter die 103 °C kriegen...



2x360 reicht problemlos, wie gesagt sind auch 240+360 ausreichend wenn es nicht um jedes Grad geht.

Aktive Backplate ist natürlich deutlich besser, laufen tut die Karte aber auch mit passiver.

Kühler mit aktiver Backplate gibts soweit ich weis von EKWB und Bykski, andere Hersteller wären mir jetzt auf die schnelle nicht bekannt für die Suprim.









						BYKSKI MSI TRIO X 3080 / 3090 (aktive Backplate)
					

Bykski Wasserblock für die MSI TRIO X RTX 3080 / 3090 mit aktiver Backplate (N-MS3090TRIO-TC). Versand direkt aus Deutschland.




					ezmodding.com
				



bzw.








						EK-Quantum Vector² Trio RTX 3080/90 ABP Set D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi
					

This is the EK-Quantum Vector² Trio RTX 3080/90 ABP Set D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi. The next generation Vector² high-performance full-cover water block and active backplate set from the EK-Quantum line, that fits the MSI Trio and Suprim RTX 3080/3090 GPUs PCB design. For a precise compatibility...




					www.ekwb.com
				




Mit passiver Backplate dürfte Alphacool noch einen haben und Optimus (bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher ob das die Suprim oder ne andere Karte war).


----------



## claster17 (19. März 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> Kriege ich Proz und Graka mit der Kühlfläche bedient, ohne dass dass die Radiatorlüfter laut werden?


Wäre erst mal gut, wenn du definierst, was für dich laut ist und welche Temperaturen du anstrebst.
Für lautlos muss das Gehäuse getauscht und/oder ein MoRa angeschafft werden.


----------



## mybestpc (19. März 2022)

RegoK schrieb:


> Mit passiver Backplate dürfte Alphacool noch einen haben und Optimus (bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher ob das die Suprim oder ne andere Karte war).


jep, tatsächlich:








						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3090/3080 Suprim X mit Backplate
					

Der Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3080/3090 vereint Style mit Performance und eine umfangreiche Digital RGB Beleuchtung. Die Erfahrung von über 17 Jahren sind in diesen Grafikkarten-Wasserkühler eingeflossen und stellen den...




					www.alphacool.com
				



passiv heist in dem falle, dass so gut wie gar kein wärmeaustausch mit dem wasserkreislauf erfolgt, oder wird die backplate indirekt mitgekühlt?


claster17 schrieb:


> Wäre erst mal gut, wenn du definierst, was für dich laut ist und welche Temperaturen du anstrebst.
> Für lautlos muss das Gehäuse getauscht und/oder ein MoRa angeschafft werden.


Temperaturen: Na ja, den VRAM hätt ich gern auf max 90°C (also gute 10° weniger) - bei unveränderter Leistung mein ich. Ist das realistisch?
Lautsärke: Hmm, ich kann Dezibel nicht einschätzen, daher bin ich überfragt wie ich das beschreiben soll. Ein leichtes Grundrauschen ist  ok, sollte dann aber bei Musik in Zimmerlautstärke nicht mehr rauszuhören sein auf 2 Meter Entfernung.


----------



## RegoK (19. März 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> passiv heist in dem falle, dass so gut wie gar kein wärmeaustausch mit dem wasserkreislauf erfolgt, oder wird die backplate indirekt mitgekühlt?
> 
> Temperaturen: Na ja, den VRAM hätt ich gern auf max 90°C (also gute 10° weniger) - bei unveränderter Leistung mein ich. Ist das realistisch?
> Lautsärke: Hmm, ich kann Dezibel nicht einschätzen, daher bin ich überfragt wie ich das beschreiben soll. Ein leichtes Grundrauschen ist  ok, sollte dann aber bei Musik in Zimmerlautstärke nicht mehr rauszuhören sein auf 2 Meter Entfernung.


Passiv = einfach nur ein Stück alu ohne Kontakt zum Wasser,  ist besser als ganz ohne Backplate, aber weit von der Kühlleistung einer aktiven entfernt.

90° Vram ist jetzt nicht besonders schwer mit Wasser, das dürfte auch mit 240+360 und brauchbaren Lüftern kein Problem sein ohne wirklich "laut" zu werden,   bei 2m Entfernung und Musik wirst du da ziemlich sicher nichts mehr hören, egal welche Lüfter^^     Für die meisten hier beginnt "laut" ja schon bei dem Geräusch einer Fliege am anderen ende des Zimmers^^


----------



## mybestpc (20. März 2022)

RegoK schrieb:


> Passiv = einfach nur ein Stück alu ohne Kontakt zum Wasser,  ist besser als ganz ohne Backplate, aber weit von der Kühlleistung einer aktiven entfernt.


grummel, ne,, das hilft mir ja nicht. dann also mit backplate!
die ek (durchsichtig) ist scheinbar komplett ausverkauft! wie sieht das qualitativ mit der bykski aus? taugt die was? die kostet nur die hälfte - hilft aber nix wenn sie vielleicht undicht ist oder so. dann ist die ganze gtaka kaputt... kann man bykski nehmen? ist das eher no-name oder ok? kann ich damit beruhigt schlafen?



RegoK schrieb:


> 90° Vram ist jetzt nicht besonders schwer mit Wasser, das dürfte auch mit 240+360 und brauchbaren Lüftern kein Problem sein ohne wirklich "laut" zu werden,   bei 2m Entfernung und Musik wirst du da ziemlich sicher nichts mehr hören, egal welche Lüfter^^     Für die meisten hier beginnt "laut" ja schon bei dem Geräusch einer Fliege am anderen ende des Zimmers^^


schön, das sind ja gute nachrichten!


----------



## IICARUS (20. März 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> puh, also 2x360 genügen nicht? welche fläche müsste ich für den mora denn einplanen?


Verstehe nicht ganz, wie du auf 2x 360 kommst? In dem Gehöuse passt vorne nur ein 360 und oben 240 rein. Hinten würde ich nicht verschließen, ist nur Kleinvieh und würde dir nur Abluft behindern.



mybestpc schrieb:


> Kriege ich Proz und Graka mit der Kühlfläche bedient, ohne dass dass die Radiatorlüfter laut werden? Oder bin ich da schon am Limit?





mybestpc schrieb:


> Das 500DX bietet gemäß Beschreibung für folgende Radiatoren Platz:
> Vorne: 120 / 140 / 240 / 280 / 360
> Deckel: 120 / 240
> Rückseite: 120 / 140


Nur mal so als Vergleich.... mein Sohn hat 360 + 240 mit einem 3900X und einer 2080 Super verbaut. Der Rechner wird ausreichend gekühlt, sodass der nicht überhitzt. Die CPU liegt bei etwa 65-70 °C und die GPU um die 55 °C. Die Wassertemperatur kommt auf etwa 42 °C hoch und die Lüfter laufen mit etwa 1200-1400 U/min. Das ist dann nicht sehr laut, aber schon mit Last hörbar.

Meinem Sohn ist es aber egal, weil er unter Last ehe Kopfhörer aufhat. Hatte ihm auch schon ein Mora angeraten, weil er sonst keine Radiatoren mehr dazu verbauen kann, aber solch ein Teil will er nicht bei sich stehen haben.


----------



## mybestpc (20. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht ganz, wie du auf 2x 360 kommst? In dem Gehöuse passt vorne nur ein 360 und oben 240 rein. Hinten würde ich nicht verschließen, ist nur Kleinvieh und würde dir nur Abluft behindern.


Jep, ich hab hinten mitgerechnet. Ok, dann hinten also besser nicht.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Vergleich.... mein Sohn hat 360 + 240 mit einem 3900X und einer 2080 Super verbaut. Der Rechner wird ausreichend gekühlt, sodass der nicht überhitzt. Die CPU liegt bei etwa 65-70 °C und die GPU um die 55 °C. Die Wassertemperatur kommt auf etwa 42 °C hoch und die Lüfter laufen mit etwa 1200-1400 U/min. Das ist dann nicht sehr laut, aber schon mit Last hörbar.


Oh, 1200 U/min ist schon gut hörbar denke ich. Aber die GPU auf 55°C ist auch um einiges frischer eingestellt als ich anstrebe. 80-83°C wär ja auch ok für mich...


----------



## IICARUS (20. März 2022)

Für 80-83 °C könntest auch bei Luftkühlung bleiben und dir das Geld sparen. 

Mit meiner Wasserkühlung erreiche ich um die 55 °C im Schnitt mit dem Prozessor und um die 43 °C mit der Grafikkarte. Meine Wassertemperatur kommt nur auf 30-32 °C und meine Lüfter laufen um die 550-600 U/min. Dadurch ist mein Rechner selbst in Games noch lautlos. Aber ich habe dazu auch einen großen externen Radiator (Mora) zusätzlich zu meinen intern verbauten 420 + 240 Radiatoren mit dran.


----------



## Eyren (20. März 2022)

RegoK schrieb:


> Passiv = einfach nur ein Stück alu ohne Kontakt zum Wasser,  ist besser als ganz ohne Backplate, aber weit von der Kühlleistung einer aktiven entfernt.
> 
> 90° Vram ist jetzt nicht besonders schwer mit Wasser, das dürfte auch mit 240+360 und brauchbaren Lüftern kein Problem sein ohne wirklich "laut" zu werden,   bei 2m Entfernung und Musik wirst du da ziemlich sicher nichts mehr hören, egal welche Lüfter^^     Für die meisten hier beginnt "laut" ja schon bei dem Geräusch einer Fliege am anderen ende des Zimmers^^


Das mit der aktiven Backplate wurde bereits mehrfach im Forum widerlegt. Ich z.b. nutze passive Heatsinks simpel auf die Standardbackplate der Suprim geklebt und erreiche 70°C Vram bei maximaler Vramübertaktung.

Zum Rest, ich fahre das selbe Setup 5900x und 3090 Suprim.

Ich kühle mit 2x560 intern, MoRa 360 extern, Aquaduct 720xt extern. Erreiche damit 28°C Wassertemp, 500rpm (Aquaduct permanent 500rpm, restliche nach Wassertemp. Von passiv bis 500rpm)  bei ~23°C Zimmer.

Keine Ahnung liegt bei jedem selber was man als störend empfindet aber wenn ich mir bei 360+240 die Wassertemp und die RPM überlege würd ich lieber einen Lüfter mehr in die Front packen und bei Luft bleiben.


----------



## mybestpc (21. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich z.b. nutze passive Heatsinks simpel auf die Standardbackplate der Suprim geklebt und erreiche 70°C Vram bei maximaler Vramübertaktung.


mit welchem takt läuft der vram bei dir noch stabil? in welchem mhz-bereich liegt der vram der suprim mit maximalem oc denn überhaupt  so im schnitt? ich hab ein video gesehen, in dem einer da 1500mhz zugegeben hat - ich bin da mit meiner karte ganz ganz weit hinterher. würd mich interresieren ob das video ein fake war oder ob meine karte wirklich so exzrem viel schlechter ist...
welche heatsinks nutzt du denn? dann hast du ja aber doch wieder hitze im case, die du rauspusten musst - ist das nicht kontraproduktiv?


----------



## claster17 (21. März 2022)

Die gängigen Übertaktungen für Ethereum liegen so bei +1200-1500.


----------



## Eyren (21. März 2022)

Also +1500Mhz sind im Game stabil.

Ich meine es lief auch mal +2000mhz mit nur kleiner Artefaktbildung durch einen Benchmark aber da müsste ich jetzt den Rechner starten und suchen.

Grundsätzlich geht auch +2k in Spielen aber nur bei verringerten Chiptakt. Und das Plus an fps ist bei Chiptakt höher als bei Vramtakt.

Wegen der Hitze im Case das ist so verschwindet gering was da an "mehr" Wärme im Gehäuse ist, das merkst doch nicht einmal.

Oder wolltest du die Radiatoren alle passiv betreiben? Klar dann wäre die Abgabe der Wärme an die Gehäuseluft ein Problem. Aber da du ja so oder so deine Lüfter drehen hast, hast du einen Luftzug und somit kaum mehr Temperatur.

Genutzt habe ich diese:

-Alukühlkörper

sieht dann am Ende so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt: ich muss meine vorherige Aussage korrigieren.  Ich habe NICHT die original backplate genutzt. Wird mir jetzt erst wieder bewusst wo ich mir noch einmal selber das Bild anschaue. Ist aber dennoch eine passive Kühlung.


----------



## mybestpc (21. März 2022)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die gängigen Übertaktungen für Ethereum liegen so bei +1200-1500.


Ich habs befürchtet! Ich komme grad mal bis 1053, danach schmiert mir die Kiste ab...  
Hmm, schade. Hab ich wohl ein modell unterm durchschnitt erwischt... *seufz*

Bei dir ist die Backplate direkt mit integrierter Heatsink soweit ich das sehen kann? Ist ja auch ne smarte lösung!


----------



## Nathenhale (21. März 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> Ich habs befürchtet! Ich komme grad mal bis 1053, danach schmiert mir die Kiste ab...
> Hmm, schade. Hab ich wohl ein modell unterm durchschnitt erwischt... *seufz*
> 
> Bei dir ist die Backplate direkt mit integrierter Heatsink soweit ich das sehen kann? Ist ja auch ne smarte lösung!


Nope deine Karte erreicht ja ohne OC schon 93c auf dem VRAM. Der wird mit OC einfach zu Heiß würde ich sagen.
Ich betreibe meine mit Aktiver Backplate und OC (+ 1800mhz) bei 63 C VRAM und bekomme so ca 125Mh.
Ich benutze einen 3090Fe kühler von Byksik mit den Eisschicht 11W/k Wärmeleitpads weil die von Byksik bei mir einfach Sch.. waren.


----------



## IICARUS (21. März 2022)

Mit Mining wird die Grafikkarte nicht so wie mit Games belastet. Meine macht da auch +1500 MHz bei 740mv mit.


----------



## Trash123 (21. März 2022)

Wenn ich richtig liege hast du uns bisher nicht mitgeteilt wie die aktuelle Belüftung in deinem Case aussieht. Vielleicht kann man da mit wenig Geld noch optimieren und die Temps senken.


----------



## mybestpc (21. März 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich benutze einen 3090Fe kühler von Byksik mit den Eisschicht 11W/k Wärmeleitpads



Mal ne blöde Frage: Du hast aber nicht nur die Rückseite gekühlt, oder? 
Ist eigentlich schade die Front der Karte für Wakü abmachen zu müssen - ich find das RGB-Arrangement echt gut gelungen... 

gibt's so nen MO-RA eigentlich irgendwie in schön? Denn die Radiatorlösung IM Gehäuse muss ich mir leider aus dem Kopf schlagen! Hab jetzt mal statt in die Gehäusebeschreibung lieber in mein Gehäuse geguckt  und musste feststellen dass die Graka so groß ist, dass der Radiator an der Front nicht mehr hinpasst - da sind bestenfalls noch 3cm von Ende Suprim bis zur Frontwand über. Keine Ahnung warum mir das erst jetzt auffällt...  

Also ein externer Radiator wär ja ok, aber gibt's die Dinger auch ein bisserl schöner? Meine Frau erschlägt mich wenn ich so ein silbernes Industrieteil mitten in die Bude stelle.
Welchen Höhenunterschied schafft so ne PC-Wasserpumpe denn? Mein PC steht aufm Schreibtisch - ich bin am überlegen ob ich so nen MO-RA dann vielleicht unten senkrecht neben die Füße stelle. Dann hätt ich im Winter auch immer schöne warme Füße… 



Trash123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig liege hast du uns bisher nicht mitgeteilt wie die aktuelle Belüftung in deinem Case aussieht. Vielleicht kann man da mit wenig Geld noch optimieren und die Temps senken.


2x silent wings 3 be quiet mit 140mm vorne, hinten 1x pure wings 2 be quiet mit 140mm, das Netz oben auf dem Gehäuse hab ich zwecks besserer Belüftung weggelassen. Bis vor kurzem hatte ich eine MSI Gaming Trio 6800xt, da war die Geräuschentwicklung bei ihren 63Mh recht dezent - konnte man problemlos 24/7 laufen lassen. Also mein Airflow ist glaub ich echt ok, aber die 300 Watt jetzt sind halt schon ne andere Hausnummer als 140 Watt mit der 6800xt...


----------



## claster17 (21. März 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schade die Front der Karte für Wakü abmachen zu müssen - ich find das RGB-Arrangement echt gut gelungen...


Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Entweder Luftkühler runter oder WaKü sein lassen.


mybestpc schrieb:


> Also ein externer Radiator wär ja ok, aber gibt's die Dinger auch ein bisserl schöner?


Gibt's in schwarz, weiß oder Edelstahl. Selbiges nochmal für das Gitter vor den Lüftern.








						MO-RA3 Serie 200 x 200 mm
					

MO-RA3 Serie 200 x 200 mm: MO-RA3 420 PRO white - MO-RA3 420 for Noctua NF-A20 - MO-RA3 420 LT white - MO-RA3 420 PRO stainless steel - MO-RA3 420 LT black




					shop.watercool.de
				











						für MO-RA 420
					

für MO-RA 420: MO-RA3 Stand - ACETAL - MO-RA3 420 Fan Grill - Classic - black - MO-RA3 420 Upgrade Kit LT to PRO - MO-RA3 420 Mounting Bracket for 180-230mm




					shop.watercool.de
				





mybestpc schrieb:


> Welchen Höhenunterschied schafft so ne PC-Wasserpumpe denn?


Wenn der Kreislauf befüllt ist, hat das keinen Einfluss mehr. Davon ab schaffen das D5 oder DDC sowieso problemlos. Es gibt sogar den einen oder anderen bekloppten, der den MoRa im Keller unterm Büro hängen hat.


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2022)

Bedenke bitte auch das die Suprim X so wie jede GPU an Länge verliert durch den Wasserkühler. 

Der original Kühlkörper ist ein ordentliches Stück länger.

Suprim X: 336mm
Alphacoolblock: 295mm

Intern könnte also doch passen.  Ist aber kühltechnisch natürlich immernoch deutlich schlechter als ein MoRa.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. März 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage: Du hast aber nicht nur die Rückseite gekühlt, oder?
> Ist eigentlich schade die Front der Karte für Wakü abmachen zu müssen - ich find das RGB-Arrangement echt gut gelungen...


Ne Front wie auch Back werden bei mir per Wasser gekühlt.


----------



## RegoK (22. März 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage: Du hast aber nicht nur die Rückseite gekühlt, oder?
> Ist eigentlich schade die Front der Karte für Wakü abmachen zu müssen - ich find das RGB-Arrangement echt gut gelungen...



Nur die Rückseite mit Wasser Kühlen und die Vorderseite mit dem Luftkühler ist bedingt auch möglich, die Backplate ist aber wie schon gesagt wurde etwas kürzer als der Luftkühler, der Steht dann natürlich etwas über.   Und es kann sein das man nicht mehr alle Verschraubungspunkte nutzen kann, hab die Karte aber leider nicht da um das abzugleichen.   

Mit Wakü-Block ist die Karte aber auch deutlich kürzer als mit dem standart Luftkühler, dann dürften auch interne Radiatoren passen. 


https://ezmodding.com/Aktive-Backplate-zum-Nachruesten-fuer-MSI-TRIO-X-3080-3090  das wäre ne Stand-Alone-Variante mit einzelnem Terminal, die von EK dürfte wenn man das Terminal gegen ein nicht-doppel-terminal tauscht auch gehen.


----------



## mybestpc (22. März 2022)

RegoK schrieb:


> Nur die Rückseite mit Wasser Kühlen und die Vorderseite mit dem Luftkühler ist bedingt auch möglich, die Backplate ist aber wie schon gesagt wurde etwas kürzer als der Luftkühler, der Steht dann natürlich etwas über.   Und es kann sein das man nicht mehr alle Verschraubungspunkte nutzen kann, hab die Karte aber leider nicht da um das abzugleichen.
> 
> Mit Wakü-Block ist die Karte aber auch deutlich kürzer als mit dem standart Luftkühler, dann dürften auch interne Radiatoren passen.
> 
> ...


sorry, bin neu im wakü gebiet: was ist denn ein terminal?


claster17 schrieb:


> MO-RA3 Serie 200 x 200 mm
> 
> 
> MO-RA3 Serie 200 x 200 mm: MO-RA3 420 PRO white - MO-RA3 420 for Noctua NF-A20 - MO-RA3 420 LT white - MO-RA3 420 PRO stainless steel - MO-RA3 420 LT black
> ...


ok, bei mir wirds wohl auf einen mo-ra hinauslaufen. was für ne größe ist denn da sinnvoll? muss man das 1:1 wie einen internen Radiator sehen? dann sind die 200x200 doch viel zu wenig, oder? oder sind diese mo-ra-teile durch ihre dicke (oder wodurch auch immer) viel effektiver als interne radiatoren?


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2022)

Mit Terminal ist der Anschlußteil am Kühlblock gemeint. Also da wo die Gewinde sitzen und die fittinge rein gedreht werden.

Der MoRa ist 3x420mm groß.  Also 3x 140er Lüfter breit und 3x 140er Lüfter hoch.

Zudem kühlt er direkt mit der Umgebungsluft. Ohne durch irgendwelche Glasfronten, Gitter oder sonstiges Behindert zu werden.


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2022)

Zudem ist er auch recht dick und trotzdem sind die Lamellen sehr weit und man muss im Prinzip noch nicht mal Push/Pull verbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In meinem Fall ist es aber nur der 360er Mora, also eine Nummer kleiner als der 420er. Aber heute würde ich auch den 420er kaufen, weil es auch 200mm Lüfter von Noctua gibt. Diese Lüfter gabe es damals als ich alles kaufte noch nicht.

Watercool hat jetzt sogar für 200mm Lüfter eine spezielle Halterung im Verkauf.








						MO-RA3 420 Mounting Bracket for Noctua NF-A20, 39,95 €
					

MORA3 420 Bracket für die Montage von Noctua NF-A20 Lüfter Mit diesem Montage Bracket lässt sich der MORA3 420 sehr einfach mit 200mm Lüfter bestücken




					shop.watercool.de


----------



## mybestpc (22. März 2022)

was würdet ihr mir denn qualitätsmäßig so empfehlen:

alphacool für 140 euro:




__





						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3090/3080 Gaming X Trio mit Backplate, Wasserkühlung transparent/silber
					

Der Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3090/3080 Gaming X Trio mit Backplate eignet sich für MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio Grafikkarten...




					www.alternate.de
				




bykski für 200 euro:








						BYKSKI MSI TRIO X 3080 / 3090 (aktive Backplate)
					

Bykski Wasserblock für die MSI TRIO X RTX 3080 / 3090 mit aktiver Backplate (N-MS3090TRIO-TC). Versand direkt aus Deutschland.




					ezmodding.com
				




ekwb für 400 euro (ist aber bis auf weiteres nicht zu kriegen):








						EK-Quantum Vector² Trio RTX 3080/90 ABP Set D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi
					

This is the EK-Quantum Vector² Trio RTX 3080/90 ABP Set D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi. The next generation Vector² high-performance full-cover water block and active backplate set from the EK-Quantum line, that fits the MSI Trio and Suprim RTX 3080/3090 GPUs PCB design. For a precise compatibility...




					www.ekwb.com
				




gibts da große qualtitätsunterschiede?
sind die für neuanfänger leicht zu installieren oder braucht man da für das ein oder andere produkt superhyper-vorkenntnisse?

Und sind da dann die Wärmeleitpads dabei oder muss man die noch extra besorgen? und wenn ja: welche?


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2022)

Zu ALC kann  ich nichts sagen, sieht aber soweit auch sehr gut aus.

EK hatte ich auch bereits zwei Kühler von verbaut und beide waren bisher auch sehr gut.

Bykski habe ich zwei Kühler verbaut und die Qualität und Kühlleistung war auch gut. Allerdings sind die Einbaueinleitungen nur in Chinesisch und bis auf die Skizzen, die auch nicht so einfach sind, wirst du da es etwas schwieriger haben. In meinem Fall hatte ich aber keine Probleme mit dem Umbau, aber ich habe bereits Grafikkarten umgebaut.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. März 2022)

Habe selber eine Kühler von bykski für meine 3090fe mit aktiver Backplate . Kosten Punkt 200€. Bin bis jetzt [ 1 Jahr ] zufrieden damit. Habe die warmleitpads ausgetauscht. Gekauft habe ich bei ez modding. Die Anleitung sind nicht gerade toll. Aber mit etwas verstand sollte das gehen denke ich . Sonst hier gerne fragen wir helfen gerne . Ich kann gerne auch helfen fallss du aus der Region kommst.sonst bin ich auch bereit , über TS oder andere Kanäle zu helfen.


----------



## Eyren (22. März 2022)

Ich nutze den ALC Kühler bei meiner Karte. Bin damit absolut zufrieden.

Denke aber auch das die genannten Kühler sich kaum bis gar nicht unterscheiden, die 1-2°C die man da messen kann sind wohl eher Toleranz.

Bykski hatte ich vorher auf meiner Radeon VII und auch mit der Qualität war ich absolut zufrieden. Einziger Vorteil für mich beim ALC ist natürlich die Anleitung, die ist bei Bykski kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden.


----------



## mybestpc (24. März 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich nutze den ALC Kühler bei meiner Karte. Bin damit absolut zufrieden.


Ich tendiere ja eher zu einer der beiden anderen, da die ALC ja keine aktive Backplate-Kühlung hat. Dann bleibt aber eigentlich nur noch Bykski, da die EK ja fast doppelt so teuer ist (und größtenteils noch nicht mal vorrätig ist)


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2022)

Kann mit Bykski auch passieren, solange vorrätig (EZmodding), kann schnell geliefert werden.
Sollten die Kühler ausgehen, dauer eine neue Lieferung aus China auch sehr lange.


----------



## mybestpc (24. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann mit Bykski auch passieren, solange vorrätig (EZmodding), kann schnell geliefert werden.
> Sollten die Kühler ausgehen, dauer eine neue Lieferung aus China auch sehr lange.


Legen sich die Händler da nicht immer wieder neue Ware ins Lager? Werden da sooo wenige verkauft???
So, jetzt doch mal Buitter bei die Fische: Was brauche ich da denn so?
Also MO-RA3 420; die Graka-Wakü - aber das ist dann ja noch längst nicht alles, das weiß selbst ich als Neuling schon. Ich da so an ein Komplettset, aber die haben ja alle einen Radiator dabei? Das wär dann ja nicht notwendig wenn ich den MO-RA hab - ich will es ja recht klein und unauffällig halten...

Wie's aussieht läufts bei der  Graka auf Bykski hinaus. Krieg ich das als Neuling hin mit trotz der von euch erwähnten schlechten Beschreibung?
Muss man die Dichtungsgummis  noch irgendwie mit irgendwas einschmieren?
Und welchen Hersteller fürs Set (Pumpe, AM4-CPU-Kühlung, Ausgleichbehälter, …) empfehlt ihr, welche     sollte ich meiden? 
Und was brauch man denn noch so an Kleinkrams wie Fittinge, Schläuche - und in welcher Anzahl und     Größe/Länge/Maße?
Und wie ist das eigentlich mit den Wärmepads der Graka-Kühlung: Sind da welche bei und kann man die     nehmen? Hab mal die Wärmepads der Suprim in den verschiedenen Dicken zusammengerechnet: Wenn ich das mit "Thermalright Extrem Odyssey 12.8w/mk" in den unterschiedlichen Dicken zusammenrechne komme ich für die Karte auf 100,-Euro. Macht das Sinn? Und braucht man für die Wakü überhaupt die gleichen Dicken wie für die Stock-Lüfterlösung?
Was für eine Flüssigkeit nimmt man da? Destilliertes Wasser?
Danke dass ihr mir hier so unter die Arme greift! Das ist echt super - keine Ahnung wie man so was sonst vernünftig hinkriegen könnte


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> Legen sich die Händler da nicht immer wieder neue Ware ins Lager? Werden da sooo wenige verkauft???


Ja gut, aber die werden auch nur soviel einkaufen, was sie auch in etwa wieder verkaufen können. Denn wenn sie einen zu großen Lagerbestand haben und die Kühler nicht mehr verkauft bekommen, haben sie auch nichts daran verdient. Aber ich bin kein Händler und kann es dir deshalb auch nicht konkret beantworten.

*################ EDIT #################*



mybestpc schrieb:


> Wie's aussieht läufts bei der Graka auf Bykski hinaus. Krieg ich das als Neuling hin mit trotz der von euch erwähnten schlechten Beschreibung?


Keine Ahnung, kommt auf dein handwerkliches Geschick an. 
Am besten mal ein paar Videos dazu auf YouTube anschauen.



mybestpc schrieb:


> Muss man die Dichtungsgummis noch irgendwie mit irgendwas einschmieren?


Nein, Grafikkarte wird nach dem Setzen der Pads und der Wärmeleitpaste einfach zusammengesetzt und festgeschraubt.



mybestpc schrieb:


> Und welchen Hersteller fürs Set (Pumpe, AM4-CPU-Kühlung, Ausgleichbehälter, …) empfehlt ihr, welche sollte ich meiden?


Das hat zum Teil auch was mit persönlichen Vorlieben was zu tun. Kühler, AGB kannst du nach Belieben auswählen. Hier unterscheidet sich das ganze, ob der AGB die Pumpe integriert hat oder separat verbaut wird. Ein AGB gibt es auch mit Echtglas und so gibt es halt Kleinigkeiten, die sich unterscheiden können. Dann solltest du dir anschauen, wie alles montiert und zusammengebaut wird. Dazu helfen Handbücher der Hersteller und auch Videos.

Ich bin auch nicht allwissend und mit meinen Umbauten muss ich mich auch selbst informieren und mit ggf. auch Videos dazu anschauen. Zum Beispiel letztens als ich meine zwei DDC Pumpen verbaut habe, da ich noch nie solch eine Pumpe bei mir verbaut habe.

Als Pumpe kann ich dir D5 oder DDC Pumpen empfehlen.

Aber dann bitte immer mit PWM Steuerung, damit die Pumpen besser runtergeregelt werden können. Hohe Drehzahlen benötigt man nur zum befüllen und entlüften und ohne PWM müsstest du nach Spannung regulieren und oft müssen dazu mindestens 7v anliegen. Dadurch kann es passieren, dass Pumpen nicht weit genug heruntergeregelt werden können und lauter ausfallen.

Eine gute Pumpe, aber nicht billig, wäre eine D5 Next von Aquacomputer.
Aber eine D5 mit PWM + Quadro Steuerung würde es auch tun und dann wäre nämlich auch der nächste Punkt da. Lüfter lassen sich besser nach Wassertemperatur regeln und daher wäre ein Quadro ganz gut. Aber dann muss auch ein Temperatursensor mit verbaut werden. Die D5 Next oder Durchflusssensoren von Aquacomputer haben auch bereits einen Temperatursensor mit integriert.

Durchflusssensor, braucht man sowas? Im Grunde nicht, aber setzt sich was im Kreislauf zu wird es ersichtlich.



mybestpc schrieb:


> Und was brauch man denn noch so an Kleinkrams wie Fittinge, Schläuche - und in welcher Anzahl und Größe/Länge/Maße?


Anzahl... du zählst die Gewindelöcher der einzelnen Bauteile... 
Also immer zwei pro Komponente. Wären also 1. CPU. 2. GPU. 3. Radiator, 4. Ausgleichsbehälter inkl. Pumpe => 8 und wird die Pumpe separat dazu gebaut sind es 10. Wir ein Durchflusssensor mit dazu verbaut, sind es 12 usw.

Mein Rat, informiere dich ausgiebig.
Die meisten planen solch eine Wasserkühlung nicht innerhalb weniger Tage.
Mache dir auch eine Skizze wie alles verbaut wird und baue in Gedanken auch dein Rechner um. Das ist kein Scherz, ich durchlaufe mit meinem Umbauen immer alles sehr genau im Kopf durch. Natürlich kann dann mit dem Umbau noch was dazu kommen, was nicht mit bedacht wurde oder doch nicht so umgesetzt werden kann.

Daher würde ich auch noch ein paar 45 und 90 ° Winkeladapter (drehbar) dazu nehmen.
Denn diese Adapter können dann dazwischen gesetzt werden und die Ausgangslage um einiges besser stellen.



mybestpc schrieb:


> Und wie ist das eigentlich mit den Wärmepads der Graka-Kühlung: Sind da welche bei und kann man die nehmen? Hab mal die Wärmepads der Suprim in den verschiedenen Dicken zusammengerechnet: Wenn ich das mit "Thermalright Extrem Odyssey 12.8w/mk" in den unterschiedlichen Dicken zusammenrechne komme ich für die Karte auf 100,-Euro. Macht das Sinn? Und braucht man für die Wakü überhaupt die gleichen Dicken wie für die Stock-Lüfterlösung?


Brauchst du nicht, wenn du nicht auf jeden Grad aus bist.
Dem Kühler liegen Pads bei, die bereits ausreichen gut kühlen.



mybestpc schrieb:


> Was für eine Flüssigkeit nimmt man da? Destilliertes Wasser?


Ich empfehle DP-Ultra. Geht natürlich auch mit destilliertes Wasser, aber etwas Korrosionsschutz ist nicht verkehrt und außerdem werden die Pumpen damit mit geschmiert.

Habe die letzten 2 Jahre eine Mischung aus DP-Ultra und destilliertes Wasser befüllt gehabt und dadurch das ich in der Zwischenzeit immer nur destilliertes Wasser mit Umbauten nachgefüllt habe, habe ich das DP-Ultra so stark gestreckt, sodass sich bei mir im Filter ein leichter Film an Korrosion abgesetzt hat. Das hat mir zum Teil mein Durchfluss um 10 l/h verschlechtert. Nach dem Reinigen des Filters war es dann wieder gut.

Nach etwa 1 1/2 Monate konnte ich den Filter erneut reinige.
Zwar hatte der sich noch nicht so zu gesetzt das mein Durchfluss schlechter wurde, aber ich musste ihn wieder zum reinige ausbauen.

Nach dem ersten mal wo ich auch weniger Durchfluss hatte, habe ich meine komplette Kühlflüssigkeit gegen reines DP-Ultra komplett ausgetauscht. Trotzdem hat sich immer noch was im Filter leicht abgesetzt, weshalb ich mir jetzt einen fetten Filter verbaut habe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuvor hatte ich diesen Filter von Alphacool, der auch ausgereicht hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Schau mal in meinem Thema rein: [Guide] Wakü Einmaleins, Tipps und Tricks!


----------



## Eyren (25. März 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> Legen sich die Händler da nicht immer wieder neue Ware ins Lager? Werden da sooo wenige verkauft???
> So, jetzt doch mal Buitter bei die Fische: Was brauche ich da denn so?
> Also MO-RA3 420; die Graka-Wakü - aber das ist dann ja noch längst nicht alles, das weiß selbst ich als Neuling schon. Ich da so an ein Komplettset, aber die haben ja alle einen Radiator dabei? Das wär dann ja nicht notwendig wenn ich den MO-RA hab - ich will es ja recht klein und unauffällig halten...
> 
> ...


Ich denke schon das es hin haut. Bei meiner VII war das größte Problem mein schlechtes Chinesisch. Grundsätzlich konnte ich aber recht zügig und einfach von den Bildern auf die Komponenten schließen. 


mybestpc schrieb:


> Muss man die Dichtungsgummis  noch irgendwie mit irgendwas einschmieren?


Nein die sind zur direkten Verwendung. 


mybestpc schrieb:


> Und welchen Hersteller fürs Set (Pumpe, AM4-CPU-Kühlung, Ausgleichbehälter, …) empfehlt ihr, welche     sollte ich meiden?


Ist völlig Wumpe geht da rein nach Geschmack. Bei der Pumpe siehe IICARUS Antwort.  Würde aber glaub selber zur D5 next tendieren da man damit ein schönes rundum Paket hat.

-kleines Display zum ablesen der Werte
-Tempsensor
-Durchfluss-Schätzung
-Zugang zur Aquasuite?


mybestpc schrieb:


> Und was brauch man denn noch so an Kleinkrams wie Fittinge, Schläuche - und in welcher Anzahl und     Größe/Länge/Maße?
> Und wie ist das eigentlich mit den Wärmepads der Graka-Kühlung: Sind da welche bei und kann man die     nehmen? Hab mal die Wärmepads der Suprim in den verschiedenen Dicken zusammengerechnet: Wenn ich das mit "Thermalright Extrem Odyssey 12.8w/mk" in den unterschiedlichen Dicken zusammenrechne komme ich für die Karte auf 100,-Euro. Macht das Sinn? Und braucht man für die Wakü überhaupt die gleichen Dicken wie für die Stock-Lüfterlösung?
> Was für eine Flüssigkeit nimmt man da? Destilliertes Wasser?
> Danke dass ihr mir hier so unter die Arme greift! Das ist echt super - keine Ahnung wie man so was sonst vernünftig hinkriegen könnte


Alles andere hat unser Erklärbar IICARUS ja bereits zur genüge beantwortet.


----------



## mybestpc (4. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Eine gute Pumpe, aber nicht billig, wäre eine D5 Next von Aquacomputer.
> Aber eine D5 mit PWM + Quadro Steuerung würde es auch tun und dann wäre nämlich auch der nächste Punkt da. Lüfter lassen sich besser nach Wassertemperatur regeln und daher wäre ein Quadro ganz gut. Aber dann muss auch ein Temperatursensor mit verbaut werden. Die D5 Next oder Durchflusssensoren von Aquacomputer haben auch bereits einen Temperatursensor mit integriert.


Ja, die D5 Next hat ja einiges dabei (Filter, Sensor, ...). Das gefällt mir. Allerdings hab ich - wie du es empfohlen hast - mich auch mal auf youtube ein bisserl aufgeschlaut. Da heißt es dass man mit der D5 keinen so hohen Druck schafft wie mit ner DDC-Pumpe.  Und für nen Radiator brauch ich doch einen hohen Druck um das Wasser durchzuquälen, oder ist das falsch? Ist eine D5 für die Verwendung mit nem MO-RA denn dann wirklich die beste Wahl? Schön ist ja, dass sie wohl etwas leiser ist als die DDC...



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mache dir auch eine Skizze wie alles verbaut wird und baue in Gedanken auch dein Rechner um. Das ist kein Scherz, ich durchlaufe mit meinem Umbauen immer alles sehr genau im Kopf durch.


Ok, damit hab ich mittlerweile auch schon mal zart angefangen. Meine aktuelle Wahl bzgl. Pumpe und AGB wäre so was hier:




__





						aqua computer ULTITUBE D5 100 PRO Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 NEXT Pumpe
					

AGB von aqua computer in der PRO-Version, mit D5-NEXT-Pumpe, aus widerstandsfähigem Borosilikatglas, 230 ml Füllmenge, mit Edelstahlfilter + Druckausgleichsmembran, inkl. Halterungen für Boden- oder Wandmontage, mit RGBpx-Beleuchtung




					www.caseking.de
				



Da stellen sich mir aber jetzt noch einige Fragen:
1) 215mm Höhe passt bei mir nicht - dann muss ich für den Pumpenboden ein Loch in die Grafikkarte fräsen... Gibts das auch mit einem noch kürzeren AGB? Ich find immer nur längere Kombis mit der D5 Next...
2) Muss die Pumpe immer unten sein oder könnte man auch den AGB nach unten und die Pumpe nach oben? (Also alles komplett um 180° drehen) Ja, dann müsste ein Schlauch vom AGB in die Pumpe, damit die Flüssigkeit in der Pumpe ankommt, das ist mir schon klar. Aber macht man sowas??? Ich habs bisher noch auf keinem Foto gesehen...
Oder ginge denn wenigstens 90° drehen? So dass der Zylinder horizontal zum Boden verläuft?
3) Und wenn ich die Pumpe vom AGB trennen muss dann werden die Teile teurer weil ich sie einzeln kaufen muss und ich brauche dann auch noch ein zusätzliches Bauteil von 40,-Euro für die Pumpe als Abschluss? Bei der Kombi entfällt das Teil, oder?


Es ist übrigens gar nicht so einfach, seine (oder besser meine) Frau von einem MO-RA zu überzeugen. Sie hat Angst die 420x420 könnten zu wuchtig sein...  
Da spiele ich übrigens mit dem Gedanken vier von den Noctua NF-20 PWM chromax dranzumachen. Da bin ich mir aber wegen dem Luftdruck unsicher: Der Noctuy NF-14 hat nen Druck von 2 und der NF-20 nur die Hälfte. Und grade beim Radiator soll man man doch nen Lüfter mit gutem statischen Druck dranmachen. Was meint ihr? Sind die NF-20 ok? Zur Erinnerung: der MO-RA420 ist dann meine einzige Kühlfläche im kompletten System. In der Regel liegt mein Verbrauch so bei 450 Watt...


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> Ja, die D5 Next hat ja einiges dabei (Filter, Sensor, ...). Das gefällt mir.


Die D5 Next ist eine Pumpe und hat den Temperatursensor mit integriert. Der Filter ist Bestandteil des Ausgleichsbehälters, wenn du den AGB inkl. mit der Pumpe als Set bereits vormontiert kaufst.



mybestpc schrieb:


> 3) Und wenn ich die Pumpe vom AGB trennen muss dann werden die Teile teurer weil ich sie einzeln kaufen muss und ich brauche dann auch noch ein zusätzliches Bauteil von 40,-Euro für die Pumpe als Abschluss? Bei der Kombi entfällt das Teil, oder?


Mit AGB als Kombi ist ein Top was du normalerweise separat noch dazu kaufen musst bereits integriert. Die Pumpe  und den AGB kannst nicht auf dem Kopf verbauen. Die Pumpe separat mit einem Top kannst genauso wenig auf dem Kopf verbauen, aber senkrecht würde auch gehen. Sieht aber in einem Gehäuse wo alles ein großer Bereich ist etwas doof aus. Da würde ein AGB als Kombi besser aussehen. Für eine getrennte Montage würden sich ein Gehäuse eignen, wo ein Teil davon getrennt wird. Wie in meinem Fall, die Pumpen unter einer Zwischendecke beim Netzteil und alles andere darüber getrennt voneinander.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das linke Bild ist aus dem Rechner meines Sohnes, mit solch einem AGB was du dir ausgesucht hast. Das rechte Bild ist mein Rechner, wo der AGB getrennt von der Pumpe verbaut ist.

Muss dir halt dazu Gedanken machen, wie du alles haben willst.

Ich kann dir dabei nicht helfen, weil es was ist, was jeder selbst mit etwas Fantasie hinbekommen sollte. Jeder hat sein Gehäuse vor sich stehen um es besser beurteilen zu können, als jemanden der solch ein Gehäuse nicht da hat und alles nur aus der Ferne mitbekommt oder nur durch Produktbilder.



mybestpc schrieb:


> Da spiele ich übrigens mit dem Gedanken vier von den Noctua NF-20 PWM chromax dranzumachen. Da bin ich mir aber wegen dem Luftdruck unsicher: Der Noctuy NF-14 hat nen Druck von 2 und der NF-20 nur die Hälfte. Und grade beim Radiator soll man man doch nen Lüfter mit gutem statischen Druck dranmachen. Was meint ihr? Sind die NF-20 ok? Zur Erinnerung: der MO-RA420 ist dann meine einzige Kühlfläche im kompletten System.


Kannst nehmen, was du möchtest, ist beides gut. Ein Mora hat breite Lamellen und braucht keinen hohen Luftdruck. Sonst hätten hier im Forum alle die hier solch ein Mora mit 200 mm Lüfter sich verbauen, alle ein Problem haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mybestpc (5. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich kann dir dabei nicht helfen, weil es was ist, was jeder selbst mit etwas Fantasie hinbekommen sollte. Jeder hat sein Gehäuse vor sich stehen um es besser beurteilen zu können, als jemanden der solch ein Gehäuse nicht da hat und alles nur aus der Ferne mitbekommt oder nur durch Produktbilder.


Also Ideen hab ich einige, aber es scheitert leider am Platz. Ich hätt schon gern ne Kombi aus Pumpe, AGB, Filter, Tempsensor. Gerade für mich als Anfänger ist das dann glaub ich besser zu überblicken und zu planen. Aber wie du auf dem Foto siehst hab ich bis zur Backplate so um die 20cm. Dieser Abstand ändert sich ja auch bei Wakü nicht - wird vielleicht sogar noch etwas weniger da die "Graka-Backplate"  bei Wakü ggf. etwas dicker ist. 

Gibt's denn ne Kombi mit der D5 Next und nem kleinen AGB , der nicht höher als 18 oder max. 19cm ist? Dann hätte ich ja ne Lösung. Aber das finde ich leider nicht. Hat von euch jemand zufällig nen passenden Link oder Tipp parat???

Wenn ich den zweiten Steckplatz weiter unten für die Grafikkarte nehmen könnte würde es passen, aber das ist leider nur ein PCIe 4.0 x4 bzw. PCIe 3.0 x4...


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2022)

Trash123 schrieb:


> In dem Case wirst du mit einer WaKü nicht glücklich.


Das wurde dir bereits geschrieben, dass dein Gehäuse dazu nicht geeignet ist.

Wo willst du dort Radiatoren einbauen? Die sind ja auch jeweils 30 mm breit und kommen auch noch dazu. Ich denke, ohne ein anderes Gehäuse kommst du da ehe nicht weiter oder du musst alles extern mit einem Mora verbauen.

Bei mir sieht es als Vergleich so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mybestpc (7. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das wurde dir bereits geschrieben, dass dein Gehäuse dazu nicht geeignet ist.
> 
> Wo willst du dort Radiatoren einbauen? Die sind ja auch jeweils 30 mm breit und kommen auch noch dazu. Ich denke, ohne ein anderes Gehäuse kommst du da ehe nicht weiter oder du musst alles extern mit einem Mora verbauen.
> 
> Bei mir sieht es als Vergleich so aus:


jep, 420 mora ist ja eingeplant.
aber gut, ich hab mal zusammengerechnet: also ich glaub auf ein gehäuse zusätzlich kommt's da preislich auch nicht mehr an - das macht nicht mehr den rießigen unterschied. 
was für gehäuse empfehlen sich denn für wakü? ein bisserl größer (höher oder aber tiefer vermute ich) und mit befestigungsmöglichkeiten.
hast du/habt ihr ein paar modelle die ich mir da mal anschauen könnte? sie sollten aber nicht sehr groß ausfallen - das prachtsück muss sich ja mit meiner frau eine wohnung teilen...


----------



## Eyren (8. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das wurde dir bereits geschrieben, dass dein Gehäuse dazu nicht geeignet ist.
> 
> Wo willst du dort Radiatoren einbauen? Die sind ja auch jeweils 30 mm breit und kommen auch noch dazu. Ich denke, ohne ein anderes Gehäuse kommst du da ehe nicht weiter oder du musst alles extern mit einem Mora verbauen.
> 
> ...





mybestpc schrieb:


> jep, 420 mora ist ja eingeplant.
> aber gut, ich hab mal zusammengerechnet: also ich glaub auf ein gehäuse zusätzlich kommt's da preislich auch nicht mehr an - das macht nicht mehr den rießigen unterschied.
> was für gehäuse empfehlen sich denn für wakü? ein bisserl größer (höher oder aber tiefer vermute ich) und mit befestigungsmöglichkeiten.
> hast du/habt ihr ein paar modelle die ich mir da mal anschauen könnte? sie sollten aber nicht sehr groß ausfallen - das prachtsück muss sich ja mit meiner frau eine wohnung teilen...


Warum dann nicht die Wunschpumpe samt AGB, Sensoren und Steuerung ebenfalls extern am MoRa verbauen?

Damit bist du doch flexibel was HxBxT vom AGB angeht. Kannst dir dann sogar ein Aquarium hinstellen damit deine Frau noch was für die Optik hat 

Z.b.

Heatkillertube

oder du gehst den weg des geringsten Widerstands

Aquaduct

da ist dann alles intern verbaut und sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Problem ist das Dingen bekommt man wohl nur noch gebraucht.

Oder

Airplex Gigant

da wäre auch genug Platz um Pumpe, AGB und Sensorik zu verbasteln.


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2022)

Es gibt für den Mora eine Montageplatte zu kaufen und darauf kannst du dann auch AGB inkl. der Pumpe verbauen. Mit dem Mora musst du dann intern nichts verbauen und einfach nur die Schläuche (Hardtube) verbauen.








						Watercool HEATKILLER® Tube - MO-RA3 Adapter - Weiss
					

Adapter zur Montage eines HEATKILLER® Tube Ausgleichsbehälters an einen Radiator der MO-RA3 Serie. Zur Montage wird zusätzlich die multifunktionale Klemmhalterung benötigt. Diese ist separat erhältlich (HEATKILLER® Tube - Basic Mounting...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Watercool HEATKILLER® Tube - MO-RA3 Adapter
					

Adapter zur Montage eines HEATKILLER® Tube Ausgleichsbehälters an einen Radiator der MO-RA3 Serie. Zur Montage wird zusätzlich die multifunktionale Klemmhalterung benötigt. Diese ist separat erhältlich (HEATKILLER® Tube - Basic Mounting...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## mybestpc (12. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es als Vergleich so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was für ein Gehäuse ist das denn hier auf dem Foto?  


Eyren schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht die Wunschpumpe samt AGB, Sensoren und Steuerung ebenfalls extern am MoRa verbauen?
> 
> Damit bist du doch flexibel was HxBxT vom AGB angeht. Kannst dir dann sogar ein Aquarium hinstellen damit deine Frau noch was für die Optik hat


na ja, ich find den agb im gehäuse schon irgendwie schick - wär schade wenn er mit dem mora unterm tisch verschwindet...


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> Was für ein Gehäuse ist das denn hier auf dem Foto?


Gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen.
Ist das CoolerMaster MasterCase Pro 5.

Ist immer dasselbe Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste Bild ist aus 2016, als ich es noch mit Luftkühlung hatte.
Rückseite und Unterseite sind aber nicht original, habe ich mit Acrylglas selbst umgebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mybestpc (12. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen.
> Ist das CoolerMaster MasterCase Pro 5.
> Ist immer dasselbe Gehäuse:
> Das erste Bild ist aus 2016, als ich es noch mit Luftkühlung hatte.
> Rückseite und Unterseite sind aber nicht original, habe ich mit Acrylglas selbst umgebaut.


sieht gut aus! gibts denn so was ähnliches in ähnlicher größe aktuell zu kaufen?


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> sieht gut aus! gibts denn so was ähnliches in ähnlicher größe aktuell zu kaufen?


Es gibt aktuelle Modelle, aber so richtig haben sie mir bisher nicht gefallen.
Was mir letztens auch gut gefallen hat:








						View 71 Tempered Glass RGB Plus Edition
					

Das Thermaltake View 71 TG RGB Plus ist ein Full-Tower Gehäuse und mit vier vorinstallierten 120mm Riing Plus Lüftern. Zudem können Mainboards bis zu einer Größe des E-ATX Formats eingebaut werden.




					de.thermaltake.com
				



Aber dazu müsste schon ein Mora verbaut sein, denn dann ist der Airflow egal.


----------



## Trash123 (12. April 2022)

Corsair 7000D Airflow, da passen zwei 420er Radis rein. Da könnte man eventuell auf den Mora verzichten


----------



## mybestpc (12. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber dazu müsste schon ein Mora verbaut sein, denn dann ist der Airflow egal


Ist das so? Die Pumpe hat 20-30Watt und das Mainboard hat doch auch noch mal. Die 50Watt müssen doch auch irgendwie raus, oder?


Trash123 schrieb:


> Corsair 7000D Airflow, da passen zwei 420er Radis rein. Da könnte man eventuell auf den Mora verzichten


hmm, das wäre dann 2/3 der mora-kühlleistung falls ich das richtig überschlagen habe? hör ich da die ventilatoren bei einseitiger bestückung oder wäre das auch schon "geräuschlos"? könnt ich meiner frau zumindest leichter schmackhaft machen als den mo-ra... 
passen da dann auch die 40mm radiatoren rein oder nur die mit 27mm Höhe?
wären 3x 360 nicht sinnvoller? da hab ich dann doch mehr fläche als mit 2x 420.


----------



## Trash123 (12. April 2022)

Prinzipiell eine Glaubensfrage: intern oder externe Radis. Ein Mora, oder Nova, ist in Sachen Kühlleistung gegenüber intern im Vorteil. Man kann auch diesbezüglich ein kleineres Case nehmen. Mag man keinen externen Radi rumstehen haben, brauch man ein Case, welches viele/große Radis aufnehmen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> Ist das so? Die Pumpe hat 20-30Watt und das Mainboard hat doch auch noch mal. Die 50Watt müssen doch auch irgendwie raus, oder?


Das Gehäuse kannst auch mit Luftkühlung oder intern verbaute Radiatoren nehmen, nur sind dann halt die Temperaturen leicht höher durch die Glasscheiben oder die Lüfter müssen etwas schneller laufen um die Differenz wieder ausgleichen zu können. Der Hardware sind ein paar Grad mehr oder weniger egal und auch mit diesem Gehäuse wird keine Hardware überhitzen und Schaden nehmen.


----------



## mybestpc (13. April 2022)

bon noch am schwanken zw. neuem gehäuse mit internen radiatoren und dem mora... das bequiet 802 hefällt mir auch gut, passt aber nur 1x420 und 1x360 rein., das wär dann nur etwa die hälfte der leistung von nem 420er mo-ra...

wie nennen sich denn die kabelverlängerungen, die ich vom gehäuse zum mo-ra (also der pumpe/agb und den radiatorlüftern) benötige?  gibts die überhaupt in 3meter länge?

gobts ne schöne lösung, die beiden wakü-leitungen und die kabel zur pumpe und radiatorfans schön sauber zu bündeln? würde die 2-3meter schläuche gern nett aussehen lassen...

würde am mo-ra schnellkupplungen anbringen. könnt ich den mora dann mal eben ab- und wieder dranmachen oder muss man das system dann erst mal irgendwie enttlüften bevor man es weiter nutzen kann???


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> bon noch am schwanken zw. neuem gehäuse mit internen radiatoren und dem mora... das bequiet 802 hefällt mir auch gut, passt aber nur 1x420 und 1x360 rein., das wär dann nur etwa die hälfte der leistung von nem 420er mo-ra...


Im Grunde hängt es nur davon ab, wie kühl und leise alles ausfallen soll. Mit intern verbaute Radiatoren reicht es auch aus. Nur wird die Wassertemperatur höher ansteigen und dadurch wird auch alles etwas wärmer und nicht ganz so leise ausfallen. Wobei mit ausreichend Radiatoren intern verbaut, wird die Wasserkühlung leiser als mit Luftkühlung ausfallen. Der Mora ist halt Overkill und damit geht es noch kühler und fast lautlos.

Meine Schnellkupplungen sind so verbaut, dass ich auch nur meine intern verbaute Radiatoren nutzen könnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(Links ist etwas älter, aber gut zu sehen, wie ich es meine. Rechts ist aktuell und die Schnellkupplungen sind mit Schlauch abgehend verbaut, damit beide zusammen ohne den Mora zusammen gesteckt werden können.)_

Dadurch würde ich auf eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 38-42 °C kommen und meine Lüfter wären schon leise hörbar. Mit dem Mora komme ich auf etwa 30-31 °C und die Lüfter können so langsam laufen, sodass mein System selbst unter Last kaum zu hören ist. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass er lautlos ist.



mybestpc schrieb:


> wie nennen sich denn die kabelverlängerungen, die ich vom gehäuse zum mo-ra (also der pumpe/agb und den radiatorlüftern) benötige? gibts die überhaupt in 3meter länge?


Sowas musst du dir selbst zusammen basteln.
Da gibt es nur bestimmte Längen für Lüfter oder Stromanschlüsse. Diese sind aber meist nur 90cm lang, sodass du entweder selbst was basteln musst oder halt mehrere Kabel hintereinander angeschlossen zusammenstecken musst.

Habe mir selbst eine Verlängerung der Lüfter bis hinter dem Rechner gesetzt und von dort aus 2x Verlängerungen bis zum Mora. Es gibt aber aus andere Gebiete Stecker zum Verbauen zu kaufen und da sind im Grunde keine Grenzen gesetzt.



mybestpc schrieb:


> gobts ne schöne lösung, die beiden wakü-leitungen und die kabel zur pumpe und radiatorfans schön sauber zu bündeln? würde die 2-3meter schläuche gern nett aussehen lassen...


Siehe Zitat darüber...



mybestpc schrieb:


> würde am mo-ra schnellkupplungen anbringen. könnt ich den mora dann mal eben ab- und wieder dranmachen oder muss man das system dann erst mal irgendwie enttlüften bevor man es weiter nutzen kann???


Eine Schnellkupplung hat Rückschlagventile.

Bedeutet, sobald sie auseinander gesteckt werden, werden diese Anschlüsse automatisch verschlossen und es läuft kein Wasser aus. Daher bleibt der Mora und auch die Schläuche daran vorbefüllt und es muss nichts erneut entlüftet werden.

Du trennst daher im Grunde nur die Schnellkupplung und bis zu den jeweiligen Schnellkupplungen bleibt das Wasser darin stehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (13. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> bon noch am schwanken zw. neuem gehäuse mit internen radiatoren und dem mora... das bequiet 802 hefällt mir auch gut, passt aber nur 1x420 und 1x360 rein., das wär dann nur etwa die hälfte der leistung von nem 420er mo-ra...
> 
> wie nennen sich denn die kabelverlängerungen, die ich vom gehäuse zum mo-ra (also der pumpe/agb und den radiatorlüftern) benötige?  gibts die überhaupt in 3meter länge?
> 
> gobts ne schöne lösung, die beiden wakü-leitungen und die kabel zur pumpe und radiatorfans schön sauber zu bündeln? würde die 2-3meter schläuche gern nett aussehen lassen...



Wie IICARUS bereits sagte die Leitungen musst du wohl selber basteln. Entweder selber Stecker belegen, vorhandene zusammenstellen oder kürzere auftrennen und mit Drähten verlängern.

Für die Optik gibt's dann diverse Kabelschläuche um die Leitungen oder auch die Schläuche ein wenig zu kaschieren. 

-Kabelschlauch Blickdicht
-Kabelschlauch Gewebe
-Spiralschlauch


Wenn es Bunt werden soll kann man seine Leitungen und Schläuche auch mit

-Schrumpfschlauch

überziehen. Beim erhitzen dann bitte sorgfalt walten lassen, wir wollen ja nicjt das ser Schlauch im Schlauch schmilzt.


----------



## mybestpc (13. April 2022)

kann man die leitungen auch mischen: im pc-innern acryl und außen zum mo-ra plastikschlauch? oder beeinflusst sich das mittel- bis langfristig negativ?


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2022)

Natürlich, habe ich ja auch so, denn extern würde ich ja kein Hardtube verwenden. Mit Plastikschlauch meist du wohl PVC Schlauch. Ich würde aber Weichmacher freien Schlauch nehmen. Wie in meinem Fall, der schwarze Schlauch.









						HEATKILLER® EPDM Tubing 16/10 (ID3/8") schwarz, 16,95 €
					

Der HEATKILLER® EPDM Tubing Schlauch wurde für die härtesten Einsatzbedingen von Watercool selektiert. Durch seine spezielle Optik passt er auch gut in Mods




					shop.watercool.de
				











						EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattschwarz, 3m 300cm
					

Der  EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch von EK Water Blocks , wurde speziell  für eine langlebige Wasserkühlung  entwickelt. Das soll auch ZMT im Namen unterstreichen, was für "Zero Maintainance Tubing" -also  absolute...




					www.aquatuning.de
				








						Watercool HEATKILLER® EPDM Tubing 16/10 (ID 3/8" - 5/8" OD) schwarz - 3m Retailbox
					

Der HEATKILLER® EPDM Tubing besticht durch eine hohe Flexibilität, keine Weichmacher und eine langjährige Haltbarkeit. Die hohe Elastizität des Materials erlaubt sehr enge Biegeradien und bietet eine bessere Formstabilität als...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## mybestpc (13. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Natürlich, habe ich ja auch so, denn extern würde ich ja kein Hardtube verwenden. Mit Plastikschlauch meist du wohl PVC Schlauch. Ich würde aber Weichmacher freien Schlauch nehmen. Wie in meinem Fall, der schwarze Schlauch.


schwarz wär zwar nicht meine erste wahl, aber es kommt ja eh noch ne verkleidung drumrum, passt also. ist 16/10 DIE wahl? gilt das auch für die acrylrohre im innern? intuitiv hätt ich einen größeren innendurchmesser genommen wegen weniger strömungwiderstand. und muss die wand echt 3mm dick sein? damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet.

ist 16/10 so die übliche standardgröße oder was wird denn häufigst verwendet? bei welchen größen hat man es mit den fittings vielleicht leichter oder so was...


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2022)

Für Hardtube kannst nehmen, was dir lieb ist, ich habe z.B. dazu 13/10. Schlauch zum Mora habe ich 16/10, da dieser Schlauch nicht abknicken kann. Ansonsten wäre es auch egal, wenn der Schlauch so liegt das dieser nicht Knicken kann. Zum Beispiel habe ich unterhalb der Zwischendecke an meiner Pumpe 13/10er-Schlauch mit Knickschutzfedern verwendet, weil ich damit noch engere Radien bilden kann. Ohne Feder würde dieser Schlauch aber abknicken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mybestpc (15. April 2022)

zu den fittingen: 
kann man das gleiche fittinge-produkt sowohl für schlauch als auch für acryl nutzen? dann würd ich erst mal alles provisorisch mit schlauch aufbauen und testen - und wenn ich zufrieden bin acryl verlegen...
ich hätt gern chromefittinge 13/10 in einer guten qualität - natürlich gerne auch preisgünstig (das projekt wird langsam doch etwas teurer als ich erwartet hatte...  )  könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen? is ja blöd wenn ich ein schlechtes produkt greife und die anschlüsse nicht immer dicht halten...


----------



## Anthropos (15. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> kann man das gleiche fittinge-produkt sowohl für schlauch als auch für acryl nutzen?


Nein. Fittinge für Hard- und Soft-Tubes sind unterschiedlich.


mybestpc schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen?


Ich kann dir Fittinge von Barrow empfehlen. Die Hard-Tube-Fittings haben nämlich 3 Dichtungsringe integriert (andere haben hier max. 2). Die gibt's auch in Chrome. Musst mal schauen, welche verschiedenen Größen angeboten werden, das weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig.


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2022)

......


----------



## mybestpc (15. April 2022)

und wie sieht das mit einer schnellverbindung für den mo-ra aus? ich hatte mir das hier ausgesucht:


			https://www.amazon.de/Alphacool-17368-Schnellverschlusskupplungsset-Schottverschraubung-Dunkelschwarz/dp/B01HQ8JREI/ref=sr_1_17?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=2M7X637WSBORG&keywords=schnellverschluss+eiszapfen&qid=1650040305&sprefix=schnellverschluss+eiszapfen%2Caps%2C101&sr=8-17
		
in den bewertungen steht allerdings dass es den durchfluss extrem hemmt. Gibt's da vielleicht eine schnellkuppung zu ähnlichem preis, dass sich weniger auf den durchfluss auswirkt?

und da steht dran "G 1/4 IG", das bedeutet zum anbringen am mo-ra muss ich noch einen adapter G1/4 männchen auf G 1/4 mänchen nutzen, ist das korrekt?


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2022)

Es gibt auch einzelne zu kaufen, die bereits fermale oder male haben.








						Schnellkupplungen
					

Schnellverschluss in verschiedenen Styles bei Aquatuning kaufen: ✚ Riesige Auswahl ✚ Spitzen Beratung & Support ✚ Schneller Versand ✚ Super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!




					www.aquatuning.de
				



Andernfalls musst halt mit Adapter oder Schlauchanschlüsse arbeiten. Schau dir alle genau an und überlege dir selbst, wie und was du verbauen möchtest. Denn es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten, solche Schnellkupplungen zu verbauen.

Zum Beispiel:

Schlauch geht von Rechner und Mora ab und tritt sich irgendwo dann mit den zwei Schnellkupplungen. In diesem Fall müssten am Rechner gesondert Schottverschraubungen montiert werden.
Schnellkupplung ist am Mora direkt am Anschluss dran und am Rechner per Schottverschraubung der Schnellkupplung selbst, auch direkt angeschraubt. In diesem Fall werden aber noch weitere vier Stück für die zwei Schläuche benötigt. Ist natürlich dann die kostspiele Variante, da hierzu 8 unterschiedliche Schnellkuppungen benötigt werden.

Schottverschraubungen sind auch mit dabei und die sind dazu da, ans Gehäuse direkt zu verschrauben ohne zusätzliche Schottverschraubung verwenden zu müssen. Wie du das machst, ist egal. Durchfluss werden alle etwas kosten, aber daran wird sich nichts ändern lassen. Das Ventil wird ja beim Zusammenstecken zurückgedrückt und daran muss immer irgendwie trotzdem das Wasser daran vorbeikommen.

In meinem Fall sind Schottverschraubungen am Rechner dran und daran gehen zwei Schläuche ab. Vom Mora gehen auch zwei Schläuche ab und im Schlauch habe ich dann zwei paar Schnellkupplungen zwischen montiert.


----------



## mybestpc (15. April 2022)

also bei so einer schottverschraubung gehe ich von beiden seiten mit meinem schlauch dran? wo genau ist denn der vorteil zu "ich bohr ein loch durch die verkleidung und ziehe den schlauch direkt dadurch - ohne schottverschraubung"?
in deinen beschreibungen  [Guide] Wakü Einmaleins, Tipps und Tricks! (die find ich übrigens mega hilfreich, ein großes lob dafür!!!) hast du unter schläuche den hier verlinkt:
Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch, 16/10mm ab € 3,61 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ist der ohne weichmacher? denn "clear" wär mir ja im pc-innern viel lieber als "schwarz". wenn sich dadurch dann allerdings die lamellen zusetzen dann würd ich natürlich dennoch schwarz wählen...


----------



## Anthropos (16. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> ist der ohne weichmacher?


Ist er nicht, da materialtechnisch nicht möglich. Wenn er flexibel und klar sein soll, dann muss er Weichmacher enthalten. Allerdings soll von den auf dem Markt befindlichen klaren Schläuchen, dieser die wenigsten Weichmacher enthalten, weshalb er gerne empfohlen wird.
Um Weichmacher gänzlich zu vermeiden, empfehle ich bei Soft-Tubes EPTM-Schläuche oder Norprene-Schläuche zu verwenden. 
Die Entscheidung für Hard-Tubes ist deshalb oft nicht nicht nur eine optische, denn der große Vorteil von Hard-Tubes ist, dass sie gänzlich frei von Weichmachern sind und gleichzeitig klar sein können.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> also bei so einer schottverschraubung gehe ich von beiden seiten mit meinem schlauch dran? wo genau ist denn der vorteil zu "ich bohr ein loch durch die verkleidung und ziehe den schlauch direkt dadurch - ohne schottverschraubung"?


Wieso sollte was dagegen sprechen? Kannst auch machen.

Nur wenn du Hardtube und Schlauch verwendest, musst du ein Übergang haben und Hardtube würde ich immer an einem festen Gegenstand wie eine Rückwand enden lassen, damit dieser nie von der Röhre abrutschen kann. Denn Hardtube sitzt zwar auch fest auf der Röhre, aber nie so fest wie Schlauch und mit etwas hin und her bewegen, kann solch eine Röhre sich schon lösen.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> also bei so einer schottverschraubung gehe ich von beiden seiten mit meinem schlauch dran? wo genau ist denn der vorteil zu "ich bohr ein loch durch die verkleidung und ziehe den schlauch direkt dadurch - ohne schottverschraubung"?


Zugentlastung. Ist nicht so schön, wenn man PC oder Mora verrückt, dann da Zug drauf kommt und z.B. die Grafikkarte mit ordentlich Gewalt nach oben gezogen wird. Deshalb nimmt man idealerweise die Schottverschraubungen und die 20€ für die Schotts und das zusätzliche Paar Anschlüsse würde ich immer ausgeben.


mybestpc schrieb:


> ist der ohne weichmacher?


Nein, aber enthält nicht viele und du kannst die Dinger noch abkochen, um die Weichmacher nochmal zu reduzieren. Bei den kurzen Strecken im Inneren kann man den durchaus ohne nennenswerte Bedenken verwenden, gerade wenn die Wassertemperatur kühl bleibt. Extern natürlich ordentlichen Epdm oder Zmt. Norprene würde ich da nicht nehmen, der ist zu weich für den externen Einsatz.


----------



## mybestpc (17. April 2022)

was passiert denn eigentlich wenn die pumpe mal stehenbleibt? dann fängt das wasser doch an zu kochen und alles geht futsch, oder? kann man sich davor effektiv schützen? ist dann schlauch,  waküblock und graka kaputt???

macht die leakshield-version eigentlich sinn? das sind dann noch mal 130,-euro mehr - sollte man die investieren?





						aqua computer ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO LEAKSHIELD Ausgleichsbehälter
					

Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5-NEXT-Pumpe, aus widerstandsfähigem Borosilikatglas, 350 ml Füllmenge, LEAKSHIELD schützt vor Lecks, mit RGBpx-Beleuchtung




					www.caseking.de


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2022)

Schau dir mal dieses Video dazu an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIwU6EmVSIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AFP2qC_XzT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dein Wasser wird gar nicht dazu kommen, dass es kocht, weil zuvor der Prozessor mit 100 °C anfangen wird sich herunter zu takten. Mit AMD wird es sogar um die 95 °C sein, weil AMD hierzu eine max. Temperatur von 90 °C angibt. Sollte dann die Temperatur weiter ansteigen, wird das System Notabschalten.

Hatte mal bei einer AIO und einem 3900X den Stromstecker nicht richtig darauf und der Prozessor fing an sich herunter zu takten und dann ging auch schon der Rechner aus. Nach dem erneuten einschalten bin ich dann direkt ins Bios und sag das 100 °C des Prozessors anlagen. Dadurch war klar, dass die Pumpe nicht lief.

Die Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe, was ich zuvor verbaut hatte, hatte in der Aquasuite eine Alarmfunktion, womit ich Durchfluss und auch Wassertemperatur einstellen konnte. Pumpen, die direkt ans Mainboard angeschlossen sind, können je nach Board auch im Bios so eingestellt werden, dass eine bestimmte Option ausgeführt wird, wenn Temperatur überschritten oder eine bestimmte Drehzahl unterschritten wird.

Ich persönlich brauche kein Leakshield.

*EDIT:*

Der Leakshied würde dir in diesem Fall mit einem Pumpenausfall gar nicht nutzen, weil die Alarmfunktion sich nur auf eine Undichtigkeit oder Füllstand des AGB bezieht.




__





						LEAKSHILD intern verbaut und schlecht zu erreichen - Alarm quittieren Problem/Fragen - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
					





					forum.aquacomputer.de
				




*EDIT*

Anscheint, besitzt die OCTO Lüfersteuerung eine Alarmfunktion.




__





						OCTO Sensor Port and Alarms - English forum - Aqua Computer Forum
					





					forum.aquacomputer.de
				




Habe den Quadro verbaut und hier ist keine Alarmfunktion vorhanden.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2022)

Mit der Aquasuite gibt es doch noch eine andere Möglichkeit.
Habe heute Nacht Aufgaben erstellt.

Wassertemperatur bei 50 °C => Rechner wird nach 5min heruntergefahren.
Wassertemperatur bei 50 °C => Windows Info wird  als Warnung angezeigt.
Durchfluss bei 0 l/h => Rechner wird nach 5min heruntergefahren.
Durchfluss bei 0 l/h => Windows Info wird als Warnung angezeigt.
Pumpe 1 ausgefallen => Windows Info wird als Warnung angezeigt.
Pumpe 2 ausgefallen => Windows Info wird als Warnung angezeigt.
Prozessor hat 100°C erreicht => Windows Info wird als Warnung angezeigt.
Habe das automatische herunterfahren mit Absicht auf 5min gesetzt, damit mit einer Fehlfunktion genug Zeit verbleibt um diese Funktion abstellen zu können. Besonders beim Einrichten lohnt es sich solch eine Zeit einzustellen, da der Rechner mit einem Fehler sonst ständig, nach dem Hochfahren ausgehen würde. 
... ich weiß, wovon ich spreche... 

Mit den Pumpen lasse ich mir aber nur eine Warnung ausgeben, weil ich ja zwei Pumpen verbaut habe und mein Rechner sollte einer der Pumpen ausfallen nicht gefährdet ist. Die Aquasuite muss dazu noch nicht mal mit Windows im Hintergrund gestartet werden, nur der Service dazu muss mitlaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich das alles genau eingerichtet habe, werde ich später in meinem FAQ-Thema mit einstellen.
Jetzt gehe ich erst etwas schlafen... 

EDIT: Aufgaben mit der Aquasuite erstellen!


----------



## Sinusspass (17. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> was passiert denn eigentlich wenn die pumpe mal stehenbleibt? dann fängt das wasser doch an zu kochen und alles geht futsch, oder? kann man sich davor effektiv schützen? ist dann schlauch,  waküblock und graka kaputt???


Als jemand, dem das peinlicherweise schon mehr als einmal passiert ist (frag nicht) kann ich dir sagen, dass da nicht groß was passiert. Die Hardware wird warm und drückt auf die Bremse. Das merkst du dann auch an der wegbrechenden Leistung. Das Hardwareüberwachungsprogramm deiner Wahl wird dir dann schon sagen, was los ist. Oder aber der Alarm der AC-Steuerung, wie @IICARUS beschrieben hat und wie ich es nach dem letzten Fauxpas auch eingerichtet habe.
Davor... sagen wir, meine Grafikkarten haben ein Bios, welches Übertemperatur mehr oder weniger umgeht. Da ist mir doch ganz schön der Stift gegangen, als da 132°C stand. Gekocht hat glaube ich nix, überlebt hat die Hardware auch, nur sind die Hardtubes an dem Block so weich geworden, dass die Anschlüsse nicht mehr abgedichtet haben.
Aber das passiert normalerweise ja nicht, also keine Sorge. Die Alarme helfen schon. Außerdem ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die Pumpe ausfällt, außer du vergisst, dass sie noch am Befüll-Netzteil läuft und machst das aus.


mybestpc schrieb:


> macht die leakshield-version eigentlich sinn? das sind dann noch mal 130,-euro mehr - sollte man die investieren?


Geldverschwendung, mehr nicht. Das Ding taugt nichts und macht nur Ärger, sage ich. Auf dem Papier sind die Funktionen ganz nett, aber das war´s auch. In der Praxis gibt es mehrere Nutzer, die Probleme mit dem Ding haben.


----------



## Anthropos (17. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> macht die leakshield-version eigentlich sinn? das sind dann noch mal 130,-euro mehr - sollte man die investieren?


Ich habe Leakshield in meinem Kreislauf in Betrieb und hatte bisher keine Probleme damit. Die Funktionen sind nicht nur auf dem Papier sehr nützlich, sondern auch in der Praxis. Ob diese einen selbst den teuren Kaufpreis Wert sind, muss man selbst entscheiden. Darüber hinaus muss man auf ein paar Grundvoraussetzungen achten (max. Pumpendruck, Schlauchdurchmesser), damit der Leckageschutz-Modus von Leakshield auch funktionieren kann.


----------



## mybestpc (17. April 2022)

super! danke, das sagt mir dass ich entspannt sein kann. also 2 pumpen will ich mir aktuell noch nicht antun - habs mal zusammengerechnet und bin mit 1400,- nur für die wakü genaugenommen sowieso schon über meinem limit: also muss eine pumpe genügen... 
und die 130,- für leakshield leg ich nach euren infos auch nicht drauf, das spare ich mir.

die windowsalarmierungen helfen leider nur bedingt, denn man muss dransitzen um das mitzukriegen... aber automatisiertes runterfahren ist eine sehr nützliche funktion, gefällt mir! 

diese aquasuite-software ist kostenlos ohne zeitliche begrenzung inklusive bei der d5 next wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2022)

In meinem Fall sind die zwei Pumpen eher ein "_haben wollen_" muss man daher nicht zwingend haben. In meinem Fall habe ich mich dazu entschieden, damit beide Pumpen sehr langsam laufen können und dennoch einen gewissen Durchfluss erzielen. Habe die letzten Jahre auch nur eine Pumpe verbaut und hat auch ausgereicht.



mybestpc schrieb:


> die 130,- für leakshield leg ich nach euren infos auch nicht drauf, das spare ich mir.


Bisher hatte ich nur Zwischenfälle mit Umbauten, weil z.B. ein Anschluss noch nicht fest genug angezogen war oder ich einfach was übersehen habe. Mir ist während des Betriebs noch nie Wasser ausgelaufen. Zum Befüllen solltest du auch ein Überbrückungsstecker verwenden, um das Netzteil im abgestecktem Zustand einschalten zu können. Damit wird dann nur die Pumpe mit Spannung versorgt. Habe mir dazu sogar ein separates ausrangiertes Netzteil auf die Seite gelegt, dann muss ich nicht ständig an meinem Netzteil alles ausstrecken.









						Alphacool Core ATX 24-Pin Überbrückungsstecker
					

Der Alphacool Core ATX Überbrückungsstecker ist ein simples, aber hoch effektives Hilfsmittel. Wenn die Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut ist, muss das System befüllt werden. Dafür benötigt die Pumpe Strom vom Netzteil, das System selbst...




					www.alphacool.com
				



Das kommt einfach an das 24-Pin Kabel des Netzteils dran und dann kann das Netzteil ein und ausgeschaltet werden. Sollte dann Wasser auslaufen, steht das System nicht unter Spannung und kann ausgiebig getrocknet werden.

Hardware nimm nur dann Schaden, wenn was nass wird und unter Spannung steht. Destilliertes Wasser oder Kühlflüssigkeit ist aber nach dem befüllen nur sehr gering leitend. Es wird aber im laufendem Betrieb leitender, weil es Stoffe aus dem Umfeld aufnimmt. Ist dann zwar nicht so leidend wie Leitungswasser, aber schon ausreichend, das Schäden (Kurzschlüsse) entstehen können.



mybestpc schrieb:


> diese aquasuite-software ist kostenlos ohne zeitliche begrenzung inklusive bei der d5 next wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, oder?


Die Software selbst ist kostenlos, zum Betrieb wird aber eine USB-Gerät von Aquacomputer benötigt. Die Berechtigung Updates auszuführen ist aber mit einer Lizenz gekoppelt. Je nach Gerät ist diese Lizenz bereits für eine bestimmte Zeit mit vorhanden. Danach kann sie jährlich neu bezogen werden.





						Aqua Computer
					






					licensing.aquacomputer.de
				




Wird diese Lizenz nicht bezogen, kann die Software weiterhin genutzt werden, nur können dann keine Updates mehr bezogen werden. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich, weil die Aquasuite ständig verbessert und überarbeitet wird.

EDIT:

Habe mal beim Rechner meines Sohnes nachgeschaut und die D5 Next hat aber auch eine Alarmfunktion mit integriert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mybestpc (17. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Software selbst ist kostenlos, zum Betrieb wird aber eine USB-Gerät von Aquacomputer benötigt.


welches usb-gerät benötigt man denn für die software??? ich find da nix zu. selbst bei aquacumputer steht da nix dazu geschrieben:




__





						Aqua Computer Homepage - Software
					






					www.aquacomputer.de


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2022)

Damit war Hardware mit einem USB-Anschluss von Aquacomputer gemeint. Zum Beispiel eine Pumpe mit USB-Anschluss (Aquastream, D5 Next), Durchlusssensor mit USB-Anschluss, Steuerung wie z.B. Quadro, Octo, Aquaero (5/6) usw. Das Programm kann daher nicht ohne entsprechende Hardware installiert und genutzt werden. Zum Beispiel jemand kauft sich keine Hardware von Aquacomputer und möchte nur die Software verwenden, geht es nicht.

Wer mehrere Geräte verbaut hat, muss auch nur zu einem verbautem Gerät die Lizenz jährlich beziehen. Zum Beispiel ist eine D5 Next Pumpe und ein Quadro, dann wird die Lizenz auf einem dieser Geräte bezogen und können auch Firmware und Updates zur Aquasuite und allen Geräten die verbaut sind bezogen werden. Allerdings geht dann dieses Gerät worauf sich die Lizenz bezieht defekt oder wird verkauft, wird die Lizenz auch mit weg sein.

Zum Beispiel hatte ich bis vor kurzem eine Aquiastream Pumpe und ein Qaudro verbaut. Vor dem Verkauf meiner Pumpe hatte die Lizenz nach dem Kauf auf den Quadro bezogen. Hätte ich jedoch hierzu die Pumpe ausgewählt, hätte ich die Pumpe samt der neuen Litzensupgrad verkauft und ich hätte mir die Lizenz erneut kaufen müssen.

Im Übrigem ist es auch falsch, es ist ein Lizenzupgrade Berechtigung, die man sich aufs neue kaufen muss und nicht direkt eine Lizenz. Es ist daher richtiger gesagt, ein Aktuallesierungsservice, dessen Berechtiung  Jährlich neu bezogen werden muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mybestpc (17. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kommt einfach an das 24-Pin Kabel des Netzteils dran und dann kann das Netzteil ein und ausgeschaltet werden.


alternativ kann ich doch einfach auch ein 12volt-netzteil von nem radio oder ner digitaluhr nehmen - muss dann nur den richtigen stecker dranlöten. es genügt zum befüllen ja wenn ausschliesslich die pumpe läuft?


IICARUS schrieb:


> Damit war Hardware mit einem USB-Anschluss von Aquacomputer gemeint. Zum Beispiel eine Pumpe mit USB-Anschluss (Aquastream, D5 Next), Durchlusssensor mit USB-Anschluss, Steuerung wie z.B. Quadro, Octo, Aquaero (5/6) usw. Das Programm kann daher nicht ohne entsprechende Hardware installiert und genutzt werden. Zum Beispiel jemand kauft sich keine Hardware von Aquacomputer und möchte nur die Software verwenden, geht es nicht.


ach so meinst du das! ja, das hatt ich gedanklich schon vorausgesetzt, ok. 
an dieser stelle mal ein ganz ganz grosses dankeschön für euren und vor allen dingen deinen tollen support, iicarus!!! das ist echt super wie du mir hier hilfst!


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> alternativ kann ich doch einfach auch ein 12volt-netzteil von nem radio oder ner digitaluhr nehmen - muss dann nur den richtigen stecker dranlöten. es genügt zum befüllen ja wenn ausschliesslich die pumpe läuft?


Die D5 Next würde dir da aber ein Fehler ausgeben, weil neben den 12v die 5v Leitung fehlt. Bin aber kein Elektriker, kann ich dir dazu nichts aussagen. Mir persönlich wäre es zu riskant, da die Pumpen sehr teuer sind und sich manche mit einem falschen Netzteil schon die PWM Steuerung geschädigt haben.

Habe auch solch ein Netzteil da:








						Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 34 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker
					

Dieser Phobya Netzadapter adaptiert den 230V Hauswechselstrom auf 12V Rechnergleichstrom. Dieses kleine aber wirkungsvolle Netzteil füllt die Lücke für alle die gerne an ihren Rechner basteln, einen unabhängigen Stromkreislauf...




					www.aquatuning.de
				



Mit der Aquastream klappte es gut. Mit der D5 Next wurde ein Fehler ausgegeben, da keine 5v anlag. Mit einer Eisbäre AIO hat es mir die Pumpe innerhalb weniger Sekunden zerstört. Andere User hier im Forum haben berichtet, dass ihre D5 Pumpen defekt gingen und das PWM dann nicht mehr ging.


----------



## mybestpc (17. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Andere User hier im Forum haben berichtet, dass ihre D5 Pumpen defekt gingen und das PWM dann nicht mehr ging.


ähm, hmm, vielleicht haben die gleich- und wechselspannung verwechselt? aber ich gebe dir natürlich recht: das ist das risiko nicht wert! ich kauf mir den stecker und zupf alles andere aus dem netzteil raus. den aufstand muss man ja nicht so oft machen...


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2022)

Hatte mich auf das Netzteil bezogen, was ich per Link eingestellt habe. 
Da kannst nichts verwechseln, weil das Netzteil ein Molex-Stecker hat.


----------



## mybestpc (17. April 2022)

will mir grad den bykski-block kaufen. verzögert sich jetzt, denn ich hab folgendes problem: den block gibts mit 5v a-rgb oder aber 12v rgb - was muss ich denn nehmen???

und wieso gibts da überhaupt diese auswahl?

wenn ich bei ez-modding beestelle: kommt das dann aus canada? oder anders gefragt: schlägt der zoll da noch 19% (oder mehr?) drauf?

gilt das auch für AliExpress???


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> und wieso gibts da überhaupt diese auswahl?


Weil das eine digital ist und das andere Analog.
Es gibt hierbei auch einen gravierenden Unterschied.



mybestpc schrieb:


> will mir grad den bykski-block kaufen. verzögert sich jetzt, denn ich hab folgendes problem: den block gibts mit 5v a-rgb oder aber 12v rgb - was muss ich denn nehmen???


Bitte einmal hier reinschauen: RGB vs. D-RGB? Was soll es sein?! - Das RGB-Guide!
Dein Mainboard bringt Anschlüsse für beide Varianten mit.
Mein Vorschlag, nimm D-RGB, also mit den 5v.

EZ-modding ist ein deutscher Händler, deshalb kommt es auch aus Deutschland.



mybestpc schrieb:


> gilt das auch für AliExpress???


Kommt aus dem Ausland und da sieht es anders aus.




__





						Rechner für Zoll und Einfuhrsteuern
					

Wie viel Zoll + Gebühren muss ich für ein Paket aus dem Ausland bezahlen? Hier ausrechnen mit dem Zollrechner.




					www.paketda.de
				




######### EDIT #########

Habe meine Anleitung etwas überarbeitet.

Um es genau zu sagen, RGB kann nur alle LEDs zu gleich ansteuern und so lassen sich immer nur dieselben Farben auf alle LEDs wiedergeben. Mit D-RGB kann jede einzelne LED angesteuert werden und so können auch bestimmte Effekte erzeugt werden. Aber auch mit D-RGB lassen sich alle LEDs mit derselben Farbe darstellen, daher ist D-RGB besser, weil alles damit gemacht werden kann.


----------



## mybestpc (17. April 2022)

schade. bei ezmodding steht gar nicht dabei, ob es die rgb oder d-rgb-variante ist -  das gibt's laut aliexpress nämlich beides. läuft aber unter der selben modellbezeichnung - irgendwie unglücklich gelöst... na ja, werde wohl mal bei ezmodding anrufen und nachfragen...


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2022)

Schau mal nach der Spannung.
D-RGB sind 5v und 3-Pins und RGB 12v und 4-Pins.

Kannst aber auch ezmodding anschreiben, wird in der Regel schnell zurückgeschrieben.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> schade. bei ezmodding steht gar nicht dabei, ob es die rgb oder d-rgb-variante ist -


Doch, das steht da.

*Material:* Kupfer (Vernickelt), Acryl
*Anschlüsse:* G1/4
*Hersteller:* Bykski
*Teilenummer: *N-MS3090TRIO-X
*LED:* Ja, 5v adressierbar

Enthält:
1x Full Cover GPU Block
1x Backplate
2x Blindstopfen
1x Befestigungsmaterial
1x Wärmeleitpads
1x Anleitung
1x RBW LED-Strip

Ich habe die Indizien mal unterstrichen.
Außerdem:
Alle unsere LED Module sind wenn nicht anders angegeben, mit 5V zu betreiben.
Zum Betrieb wird wahlweise ein Adapterkabel (3pin 5V ADD_Header) oder ein passender Controller benötigt.
Das anschließen von 5V LED Modulen an einer 12V Stromquelle führt zur sofortigen Zerstörung der LED Module!

Sollte die Steuerung über einen 12V Board Anschluss gewünscht sein, können sie einen passenden LED-Streifen einzeln bei uns im Shop erwerben.

Ich meine, im Luxx hat der Mann von EzModding auch mal geschrieben, dass man die anschreiben kann und denen da mitteilen kann, dass man den Block gerne mit 12V Leds will und das dann kostenfrei gewechselt werden kann. Dann behalten die eben den 5V-Streifen. Natürlich nur, wenn du das willst.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2022)

Adressierbar bezieht sich auch auf das D-RGB und bedeutet, alle LEDs sind einzeln ansteuerbar.


----------



## mybestpc (18. April 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Doch, das steht da.
> 
> *Material:* Kupfer (Vernickelt), Acryl
> *Anschlüsse:* G1/4
> ...


sorry, ich hab tomaten auf den augen. ich sehe grad keine einzige dieser informationen die du hier auflistet. das hier ist der link auf dem ich lande:








						BYKSKI MSI TRIO X 3080 / 3090 (aktive Backplate)
					

Bykski Wasserblock für die MSI TRIO X RTX 3080 / 3090 mit aktiver Backplate (N-MS3090TRIO-TC). Versand direkt aus Deutschland.




					ezmodding.com
				



wo sollen diese infos da denn zu finden sein? ich hab das jetzt zig mal durchgelesen! hab ich ein brett vorm kopf?

und wenn ich bei bykski selbst nach 3080 oder 3090 oder der modellummer suche find ich noch nicht mal das eigentliche produkt, geschweige denn infos dazu:








						N-MS3090TRIO-TC
					






					bykski.de
				






IICARUS schrieb:


> Schau mal nach der Spannung.
> D-RGB sind 5v und 3-Pins und RGB 12v und 4-Pins.
> 
> Kannst aber auch ezmodding anschreiben, wird in der Regel schnell zurückgeschrieben.


zur spannung sind keine angaben gemacht (also ich find zumindest keine). natürlich hab ich die heut mittag sofort angeschrieben - aber wegen ostern werde ich da vermutlich noch etwas auf die antwort warten müssen...

ist alles etwas seltsam. aber ich wurde euch ja schon im vorfeld davor gewarnt, dass die beschreibung zum produkt fürchterlich ist. jetzt hab ich das hier auf der ez-seite gefunden:


			https://ezmodding.com/mediafiles/Bilder/manual/N-MS3090TRIO-TC/DE-3090TRIO.pdf
		

das macht für mich auf den ersten blick eigentlich nen recht guten eindruck. ist die beschreibung mitterweile überarbeitet oder trügt der erste eindruck und  die böse überraschung kommt erst beim installieren... 

kannst du mir bitte sagen wo genau du die von dir aufgelisteten infos gelesen hast? ich zweifel grad an meinem verstand - aber vielleicht liegt es auch an der nächtlichen uhrzeit. ich geh jetzt wohl besser mal schlafen...


----------



## Sinusspass (18. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> sorry, ich hab tomaten auf den augen. ich sehe grad keine einzige dieser informationen die du hier auflistet. das hier ist der link auf dem ich lande


Dann nimm mal den für den Kühler ohne aktive Backplate. Frag nicht, wieso das beim einen Kühler steht und beim anderen nicht. Allgemein liefert EzModding aber immer mit aRGB aus.


mybestpc schrieb:


> und wenn ich bei bykski selbst nach 3080 oder 3090 oder der modellummer suche find ich noch nicht mal das eigentliche produkt, geschweige denn infos dazu


Kein Wunder. Bykski.de ist im Grunde EzModding. Da hat EzModding quasi einen Deal mit Bykski und übernimmt deren deutschen Internetauftritt. Schau mal ins Impressum, ist genau der gleiche Laden.


mybestpc schrieb:


> ist die beschreibung mitterweile überarbeitet oder trügt der erste eindruck und  die böse überraschung kommt erst beim installieren...


So langsam wird´s, aber ich würde eher davon ausgehen, dass EzModding da selbst was gemacht hat. Bei vielen Produkten gibt es eben immer noch gar keine oder nur die chinesische Anleitung.


----------



## mybestpc (18. April 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Allgemein liefert EzModding aber immer mit aRGB aus.


das kann ich jetzt auch bestätigen - zumindest für meinen fall: ich hab heute schon die antwort auf meine anfrage von gestern gekriegt, dass es sich um die 5v-version handelt. und das auf ostermontag - das ist schon mal ein echt guter service!


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> ich hab heute schon die antwort auf meine anfrage von gestern gekriegt, dass es sich um die 5v-version handelt. und das auf ostermontag - das ist schon mal ein echt guter service!


Sagte ich ja. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kannst aber auch ezmodding anschreiben, wird in der Regel schnell zurückgeschrieben.


----------



## mybestpc (18. April 2022)

so, 2/3 der sachen hab ich bereits bestellt. mit dem schlauch bin ich noch am handern:
der mayhems ultra clear-schlauch ist aktuell fast gar nicht verfügbar. vom gehäuse zum mo-ra hab ich den heatkiller epdm bestellt, aber im gehäuse hätt ich gern einen klaren schlauch. gibts denn vielleicht noch einen klaren, der auch noch akzeptabel ist (nicht ganz so viel weichmacher) hat? 

kriegt man die ablagerungen, die durch den weichmacher entstehen, mit vernünftigem spülen/reinigen wieder komplett aus dem kreislauf raus? und über welche ablagerungszeiträume reden wir hier? also wenn ich jedes jahr ein mal spülen müsste und damit alles wieder raus kriege wär das ja auch nicht soooo schlimm...


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2022)

Hier ist der Schlauch verfügbar.








						Schlauch Mayhems Ultra Clear 16/10mm (ID 3/8"- OD 5/8"), 6,95 €
					

Transparenter Schlauch von Mayhems, ideal für Builds mit farbigem Wasser. Sehr robust, ideal für sämtliche Gewässer mit einer hohen Knickresistenz.




					shop.watercool.de
				






mybestpc schrieb:


> kriegt man die ablagerungen, die durch den weichmacher entstehen, mit vernünftigem spülen/reinigen wieder komplett aus dem kreislauf raus? und über welche ablagerungszeiträume reden wir hier? also wenn ich jedes jahr ein mal spülen müsste und damit alles wieder raus kriege wär das ja auch nicht soooo schlimm...


Spülen reicht nicht aus, hier wirst du die Kühler des Prozessors und der Grafikkarte zerlegen müssen. Diesen Mayhems-Ultra-Clear Schlauch hatte ich selbst drei Jahre verbaut und hatte kein Weichmacher in den Kühler. Aber meine Wassertemperatur lag mit Last kaum über 30 °C und Weichmacher wird mit höheren Temperaturen besser ausgewaschen. Andere Schläuche haben viel mehr Weichmacher enthalten.

Ohne Weichmache müsstest du intern Hardtube verbauen.


----------



## Eyren (19. April 2022)

Ich hatte eine ganze Zeit lang extern einen Benzinschlauch liegen und intern zum Teil einfachsten klaren Schlauch. 

Ja der Schlauch ist mit der Zeit vergilbt und es gab schmieren im AGB aber die Finnen der Kühler waren sauber.
Denke wenn man das Wasser so wie IICARUS oder ich bei so max 30°C halten kann hält sich die Ausspülthematik in Grenzen.

Empfehlung geht natürlich dennoch ganz klar in Richtung Qualitätsschlauch mit wenig besser gar keinem Weichmacher.


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2022)

Hatte immer ein Filter verbaut und da hat sich nur sehr wenig mit der Zeit darin angesammelt.
Mein Kühler sah nach etwa 2 Jahren so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Hatte damals noch gelbe Kühlflüssigkeit befüllt.)

Filter hatte ich einfach eines von ALC dazwischen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute habe ich was Größeres verbaut, da meine Radiatoren jetzt 5 Jahre verbaut sind und im kleinen Filter nach 2-3 Monate immer was (kein Weichmacher) angesammelt hat, was mein Durchfluss etwas behindert hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sitzt aber auf der Rückseite, sodass es von vorne nicht zu sehen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mybestpc (19. April 2022)

so, jetzt kämpfe ich noch mit der gehäusewahl:
zum einen muss der graka-block von bykski reinpassen (29,5cm länge sofern ich die grafik richtig deute) und die ultimate 150 pro mit d5 next - kombi soll auch mit ins gehäuse rein. der zylinderdurchmesser ist hier wohl 17cm soweit ich das verstehe (wobei mir 17cm ziemlich viel vorkommt, oder?) 
habt ihr ne idee für passende gehäuse?  
ist es richtig dass ich nach gehäusen suche, in die grafikkarten von min. 29,5+17=47cm länge reinpassen?
ps: gerne auch mesh...


----------



## Sinusspass (19. April 2022)

Die Ultitube ist 72mm breit...
Da sollten eigentlich die meisten Gehäuse tauglich sein.


----------



## mybestpc (19. April 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Ultitube ist 72mm breit...
> Da sollten eigentlich die meisten Gehäuse tauglich sein.


oh man, wie komme ich denn auf 17cm???  danke für die korrektur - kam mir auch irgenwie komisch vor... 
stimmt denn meine art von rechnung: 29,5+7,2=37cm länge der graka muss in das gehäuse passen, damit ich beides unterkriege? oder kann man das so nicht sehen/rechnen?


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2022)

Ist da noch ein Frontradiator mit verbaut, musst auch diesen dazu rechnen.


----------



## Eyren (19. April 2022)

Kauf dir halt

-TT Tower 900

Und sei sorgenfrei. Umd wenn der Platz irgendwann nicht mehr ausreicht setzte einfach einen zweiten drauf oder daneben.

Und ja da passen auf GPU's von mehr als 30cm Länge rein..... Ach und noch so 2-5 Ultitubes.


----------



## mybestpc (19. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Kauf dir halt
> 
> -TT Tower 900
> 
> ...


 ja, platzprobleme hätt ich hiermit bestimmt keine mehr...  aber vermutlich würde mein bisserl equipment darin einfach untergehen (ei wo isses denn?) - das ist dann ja auch nicht schön anzusehen...


----------



## Eyren (19. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> ja, platzprobleme hätt ich hiermit bestimmt keine mehr...  aber vermutlich würde mein bisserl equipment darin einfach untergehen (ei wo isses denn?) - das ist dann ja auch nicht schön anzusehen...


Einfach mit  Schlauch und fittingen voll müllen das Gehäuse. Dann fällt das kaum auf.

Und nein so schlimm find ich das gar nicht. Lässt man den unteren Käfig stehen mit dem TT Emblem drauf und setzt eine Ultitube links oder rechts daneben, sieht das Gehäuse dank der vertikalen GPU schon recht gefüllt aus.

Ja ich bevorzuge auch wenn es etwas "cleaner" und dichter aussieht, weshalb ich mir eine Abdeckung gebaut habe.

Oder was auch sehr gut aussieht aber wieder kosten verursacht wären zwei AGB's. 

Ich hab halt irgendwann beschlossen das ich keine fummeligen Gehäuse mehr haben möchte.

Oder so ein 3l Gehäuse wo dann die APU von dem externen Aquaduct gekühlt wird. Aber das wäre dann ein anderes Thema.


----------



## mybestpc (19. April 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Und nein so schlimm find ich das gar nicht. Lässt man den unteren Käfig stehen mit dem TT Emblem drauf und setzt eine Ultitube links oder rechts daneben, sieht das Gehäuse dank der vertikalen GPU schon recht gefüllt aus.


hmm, ist natürlich auch ein punkt. aber ich denke dass sprengt doch etwas den rahmen - ist schon schwierig genug meiner frau den mo-ra schmackhaft zu machen...


----------



## mybestpc (20. April 2022)

bei aquatuning hab ich vor zwei tagen bestellt, bis jetzt ist nix verschickt (stört mich aktuell nicht, da ich das projekt eh erst in einer woche oder so angehen kann). aber bei der pumpen/agb-kombi steht in der bestellung dran "artikel ist für eine folgebestellung nicht mehr verfügbar". das heißt aber nur dass ich mir jetzt nicht noch mal die kombi bestellen kann, meine bestellte ist vorhanden, oder? wofür braucht man denn so ne info? - die wenigsten werden doch teile doppelt kaufen... obwohl, wenn ich mit meinem mo-ra zufrieden bin dann stell ich mir vielleicht noch nen zweiten daneben - wenn meine frau den ersten toleriert klappts bestimmt auch noch mit 2-3 weiteren...


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2022)

Keine Ahnung, da wird dir Aquatuning mehr zu sagen können.


----------



## mybestpc (20. April 2022)

ist es eigentlich ok 90° winkel zu verbauen (z.b. pc-gehäuseausgang zu mo-ra) oder geben die zu viel widerstand und sollten vermieden werden falls möglich? man könnte dort ja auch nen graden ausgang dranmachen und mit dem schlauch die kurve nehmen...


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2022)

Nutze viele Winkeladapter, aber wenn möglichst, verzichte ich auch darauf. Lieber ein Schlauch oder eine Röhre mit einem größeren Radius verbauen. Aber oft lässt es sich nicht vermeiden. Es ist aber jetzt auch nichts so, dass der Durchfluss extrem darunter leidet.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. April 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich ok 90° winkel zu verbauen (z.b. pc-gehäuseausgang zu mo-ra) oder geben die zu viel widerstand und sollten vermieden werden falls möglich? man könnte dort ja auch nen graden ausgang dranmachen und mit dem schlauch die kurve nehmen...


Einen kleinen Einfluss haben sie schon, aber das war´s dann auch. Klar, wenn man eine zweistellige Zahl an Winkeln benutzt wird sich das durchaus beim Durchfluss bemerkbar machen. Sonst kann man die aber doch recht unbedenklich einsetzen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2022)

Falls ich mich nicht verzählt habe, komme ich auf 25 Stück.


----------



## mybestpc (20. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Falls ich mich nicht verzählt habe, komme ich auf 25 Stück.


oh mein gott - da werd ich weit von entfernt sein...  

kann man den corsair hydro xc7 pro - block eigentlich auch irgendwie mit msi mysthic ligth synchronisieren? oder muss ich mir dann noch die corsairsoftware dazu kaufen???


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2022)

Der hat einen ganz einfachen 3-Pin 5v D-RGB Steckeranschluss. 
Solche Stecker können auf jedem Mainboard eingesteckt werden und mit dessen Software gesteuert werden.


----------



## mybestpc (21. April 2022)

so, jetzt ist alles bestellt  - bis auf die sachen die ich bestimmt noch vergessen hab zu berücksichtigen... 

nur mit dem case warte ich mal noch ab - laut den datenblättern müssten sogar die graka und der agb nebeneinander passen: es wären angeblich sogar noch ganze 2mm mehr platz vorhanden... ich lass mich mal überraschen wie die realität aussieht...


----------



## mybestpc (21. April 2022)

PANIK - HIIIIIILLLFEEEE:
Gerade hab ich die Installationsanleitung vom Hydro XC7 Pro gelesen, da steht in den FAQs:

"Kann ich den XC7 RGB PRO Wasserblock mit Aluminium-Wasserkühlgeräten verwenden?
Nein, können Sie nicht! Die Kühlplatte besteht aus vernickeltem Kupfer und sollte nicht mit Aluminium gemischt werden."

Beim der  Mo-Ra-Artikelbeschreibung steht wiederum drin:

*Kühler Material *Aluminium, Kupfer 

Heißt das die beiden Artikel darf ich gar nicht miteinander nutzen??? Das gleiche gilt dann ja auch für meinen Bykski Graka-Block - da ist ja auch vernickeltes Kupfer drin...   

Wie löst ihr denn diesen Konflikt? Ich bin ja bestimmt nicht der einzige der das Problem hat, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2022)

Keine Panik... ist alles OK... einmal durchatmen... 

Die Röhren was den Mora durchlaufen bestehen aus Kupfer und das ist der entscheidende Punkt, also überall was mit dem Wasser in Berührung kommt. Aus ALU sind nur die Lamellen und die kommen nicht mit dem Wasser in Berührung. Habe ich ja auch so verbaut und ich habe mir kein Alu in den Kreislauf gebaut. 

EDIT: Hier würde niemand ein Mora kaufen oder empfehlen, wenn die Röhren aus Alu gefertigt wäre.


----------



## mybestpc (21. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Keine Panik.... IICARUS fragen... !
> Ist alles ok... einmal durchatmen...


puh, DANKE!!! ja, das hört sich sinnvoll an. gut zu wissen, ich entspanne mich langsam wieder... 
ist ja nicht zum ersten mal dass dein know how mich wieder aufatmen lässt:
gut dass du da bist!!!   



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bitte einmal hier reinschauen: RGB vs. D-RGB? Was soll es sein?! - Das RGB-Guide!
> Dein Mainboard bringt Anschlüsse für beide Varianten mit.


gerade versuche ich, mich zum späteren "lichtermeer" schlau zu machen und scheitere schon beim ersten schritt: dein rgb-guide ist super und hat mir echt geholfen! leider hast du aber einen begriff nicht erwähnt/erklärt, der mir jetzt andauernd begegnet: was ist denn bitte RGBpx?
ich find viele RGBpx-produkte im netz, aber den unterschied zwischen drgb und RGBpx finde ich leider nicht. hast du dazu zufällig auch schon was schlaues geschrieben?


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2022)

Da habe ich nichts dazu geschrieben, da es was Spezielles von Aquacomputer ist. In meiner Anleitung geht es um das D-RGB/RGB, was normalerweise Standard ist. Du wirst aber immer irgendwo was Spezielles eines bestimmen Herstellers finden.

Hierbei geht es um spezielle Anschlüsse und Techniken von Aquacomputer.
Die Stecker sehen auch anders aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dafür gibt es auch Adapter zu kaufen, falls du die Anschlüsse des Mainboards nutzen möchtest.




__





						RGBpx Adapter für Komponenten mit Mainboardanschluss
					

RGBpx Adapter für Komponenten mit Mainboardanschluss: Adapter zum Anschluss von Drittanbieter-Komponenten mit Mainboardanschluss an einen RGBpx-Ausgang. Dieser Adapter eignet sich für viele Komponenten (beispielsweise Lüfter) fremder Anbieter mit adressierbaren RGB-LEDs, die mit einem passenden...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




Von Aquacomputer beinhaltet auch der Quadro 1x und der Octa 2x D-RGB.

Es gibt aber noch zusätzlich den Farbwerk 360 zu kaufen. Es handelt sich hierbei um D-RGB und mit solch ein Adapter kannst du auch deine eigene RGBs an diese Hardware anschließen. Zum Beispiel musste ich solch ein Adapter kaufen, weil ich einen RGB-Strip mit normalem 3-Pin von mir an meinem Quadro anschließen wollte. Hast du RGBs und Hardware von Aquacomputer musst du keine Adapter kaufen, die passen dann so mit dem Kabel problemlos zusammen.


----------



## mybestpc (21. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hast du RGBs und Hardware von Aquacomputer musst du keine Adapter kaufen, die passen dann so mit dem Kabel problemlos zusammen.


oh man, das wird wohl noch einige jahre dauern bis sich für die ganze led-problematik endlich standards durchgesetzt haben. aktuell hab ich nen ram drin mit echt schönen lichteffekten, aber ich krieg den ausschließlich über mysthic light angesprochen und da sind die effekte so rudimentär umgesetzt dass es keinen spaß macht. die schönen effekte kenn ich leider nur von youtube... 

die umsetzung von rgbpx <--> drgb ist also rein mechanisch sprich unterschiedliche steckergröße - die signale sind identisch? dann müsste der von dir verlinkte adapter ja entgegen der produktbeschreibung im link bidirektional funktionieren, oder? also von drgb richtung rgbpx und auch umgekehrt von rgbpx richtung drgb...


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2022)

Es ist D-RGB  und wie diesen Kabeln belegt sind, ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich kann aber eigene RGBs daran mit Adapter anschließen. Aber was ich in der Aquasuite dazu dann einstelle, ist identisch mit dem was ich mit dem MSI-Board auch einstellen kann. Wenn es sich rein um Aquacomputer handelt, sind die Einstellungen dazu etwas komfortabler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Farbwerk 360 soll hier besonders gut sein.
Hatte ich selbst aber noch nie.


----------



## mybestpc (22. April 2022)

man soll die fittinge ja nicht zu feste andrehen, sondern nur "handfest". jetzt ist "handfest" aber ein ziemlich dehnbarer begriff. was für zierliche hände schon "mehr als handfest" ist, ist für nen schlosser noch "vollkommen lose". könnt ihr mir bitte etwas genauer beschreiben, wie feste "handfest" ist? 
also wenn ich den fitting festdrehe kommt ja irgendwann der moment, in dem der fitting/fittinggummi auf dem objekt (z.b. cpu-kühlblock) trifft und der widerstand beim drehen daher dann plötzlich rapide zunimmt. jetzt die frage:
höre ich genau in dem moment auf zu drehen wo ich merke dass der fitting den kühlblock berührt? oder drehe ich dann noch 1/8 umdrehung weiter? oder 1/4, eine 1/2 oder ne ganze umdrehung weiter? leider find ich auch kein youtube-video in dem einer ohne zeitraffer nen fitting reindreht - da hätte man vielleicht auch schon mal wenigstens einen  anhaltspunkt finden können...


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2022)

Einfach ohne Werkzeug so fest du kannst, das ist Handfest.

Ohne Werkzeug kann nur ein bestimmter Anzug darauf gegeben werden und dabei spielt es jetzt keine Rolle, ob jemand mehr oder weniger Kraft aufwenden kann. Es kann aber Adapter geben, die lassen sich nicht gut eindrehen, weil sie zu stark unter Spannung stehen oder nicht gut zu erreichen sind. Dann nehme ich mir ein Lappen, damit der Anschluss nicht verkratzt und helfe mit einer Zange mit sehr viel Gefühl etwas nach. Aber das mache ich wirklich nur dann, lässt sich ein Anschluss oder Adapter kaum drehen, weil diese zum Beispiel vormontiert wurde und nun unter starker Spannung steht.

Ansonsten... Finger weg von Werkzeug!

Denn sonst könntest du auch den Dichtring oder je nach Material sogar das Gewinde beschädigen.
Mit Acrylglas ist dann besonders Vorsicht geboten. Ich meine damit bestimmte Kühler oder Terminals, die aus Acrylglas bestehen. Denn die reißen mit zu viel Anzug sehr leicht oder es gibt Spannungsrisse.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. April 2022)

Ich mache es mit zwei Fingern. Das reicht bei mir völlig aus. Man merkt auch, wenn man einen Anschluss nicht mehr wirklich weiterdrehen kann, ohne dass man deutlich mehr Kraft braucht.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (22. April 2022)

Mir tun beim längeren Schrauben schnell mal die Finger weh, weswegen ich manchmal ganz gerne zum Werkzeug greife. Mit ein wenig Gefühl ist das kein Problem. 
Ich hatte dagegen häufiger Probleme mit handfest angezogene Anschlüssen, die sich über die Spannungen vom Schlauch gelockert haben. Geht ganz schnell.


----------



## mybestpc (24. April 2022)

so, ich hab jetzt meine ersten pakete erhalten: die d5next mit dem ulitiube 150pro ist angekommen. allerdings weiß ich nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll: zum einen ist der behälter nicht 100% sauber (von innen stellenweise leichte schlieren, die sich aber scheinbar wegwischen lassen). zum anderen ist da irgendwas im gewinde, ich kann das nicht so recht zuordnen. vielleicht hatte da jemand was verkantet reingedreht und das gewinde zerstört? aber das gewinde sieht nach meiner laieneinschätzung ok aus. 
habt ihr ne idee? ist das so normal? kann ich das produkt verwenden? oder lieber "hände weg"???
ich habs mal rausgepult: das hier war im gewinde...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. April 2022)

Ich würde mal sagen, ein Span vom Gewinde schneiden.


----------



## mybestpc (24. April 2022)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, ein Span vom Gewinde schneiden.


also nix schlimmes. ist ok?
es fühlt sich allerdings nicht nach metall an. eher nach so nem "dichtungshanf" (sorry, keine ahnung wie das zeug heißt), welches man zum abdichten der wasserhahngewinde nutzt.
also du würdest das teil nutzen oder zurückschicken?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. April 2022)

Da das Werkstück selbst nicht aus Metall ist, wundert es mich nicht, dass es kein Metallspan ist. 

Natürlich würde ich es noch nutzen. ist ja nicht tragisch. Ich glaube, die Leute haben hier schon schlimmeres gefunden in ihren Wakü-Bauteilen.


----------



## mybestpc (25. April 2022)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Da das Werkstück selbst nicht aus Metall ist, wundert es mich nicht, dass es kein Metallspan ist.


*grins* ja, klar. da muss ich dir recht geben. es ist allerdings auch nicht aus dem plastik, aus dem das gewinde gemacht ist... 


Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Natürlich würde ich es noch nutzen. ist ja nicht tragisch. Ich glaube, die Leute haben hier schon schlimmeres gefunden in ihren Wakü-Bauteilen.


ok, danke. dann leg ich mir das griffbereit für meine einbauaktion...


----------



## mybestpc (25. April 2022)

welche schrauben brauch ich eigentlich um die noctua a20 am mora festzumachen? die schrauben, die dem mora beiliegen, sind ja nur 30mm lang... welche dicke müssen die schraubenköpfe denn haben, damit sie nicht durch den fan durchrutschen?


----------



## IICARUS (25. April 2022)

Der AGB ist vormontiert, du kannst die Röhre durch Lösen des Ringes abnehmen und mit Seifenwasser reinigen. Das Material sollte POM sein, ist eine Art Kunststoff.  Die Pumpe ist nicht wasserdicht, solltest du den Unterteil mit ausspülen wollen, musst du die Pumpe zuvor auch abbauen. Die lässt sich durch Lösen des Ringes auch abnehmen.

Genau ist es mir nicht bekannt, da ich diesen Rahmen noch nie gekauft habe, aber ich denke, da werden die richtigen Schrauben mit dabei liegen.








						MO-RA3 420 Mounting Bracket for Noctua NF-A20, 39,95 €
					

MORA3 420 Bracket für die Montage von Noctua NF-A20 Lüfter Mit diesem Montage Bracket lässt sich der MORA3 420 sehr einfach mit 200mm Lüfter bestücken




					shop.watercool.de


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2022)

Bei den Halterungen für 200er Lüfter bzw. die A20 liegen auf jeden Fall die richtigen Schrauben bei.


----------



## mybestpc (25. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Genau ist es mir nicht bekannt, da ich diesen Rahmen noch nie gekauft habe, aber ich denke, da werden die richtigen Schrauben mit dabei liegen.





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bei den Halterungen für 200er Lüfter bzw. die A20 liegen auf jeden Fall die richtigen Schrauben bei.


ich hab die fans mittlerweile am  mo-ra dran, daher kann ich das bestäigen!


----------



## mybestpc (29. April 2022)

so, endlich ist wochenende!!! morgen geht's los mit dem umbau. 

ich plane, den kreislauf erst mal mit destilliertem wasser zu füllen und ein paar mal zirkulieren zu lassen. falls ich retouren erhalten habe könnten ja noch rückstände vom vorgänger drin sein, vielleicht sogar farbzusätze oder ähnliches. ich werde also erst mal für ein stündchen wasser durchjagen und danach kreislauf leeren und dann erst dp ultra rein. oder spricht da was gegen?

5 liter genügen doch, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2022)

Kannst dir sparen, fülle direkt auf, wie es verbleiben soll. Gebrauchter Hardware spüle ich vor dem Einbau aus. Ich nutze dazu Leitungswasser und danach mit destilliertes Wasser nachspülen oder einfach je nachdem was es ist, trocknen. Nachspülen mit destilliertes Wasser nutze ich nur mit Radiatoren, weil dort nach dem Ausspülen immer Wasser zurückbleibt.

Macht auch keiner, vorbefüllen und dann wieder auszutauschen.
Ganz davon abgesehen bekommst das befüllte Wasser gar nicht mehr restlos raus.


----------



## mybestpc (30. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kannst dir sparen, fülle direkt auf, wie es verbleiben soll.


1) hmm, gilt das auch für den fall hier (siehe foto)? hab gestern abend mal mit der füllflasche destilliertes wasser in der graka-block gefüllt - wollt mal wissen wie das dann so aussieht. das ist jetzt getrocknet und man sieht jetzt dass das ding wohl nicht wirklich sauber zwischen den kühlrippen ist!!! war wohl doch nicht neu obwohl als neu verkauft... 
den dreck möcht ich vorher rausspülen soweit möglich. 

2) wollt jetzt grad die pumpe anschließen und hab den nächsten schock: ich hab den falschen netzteilstecker gekauft (24pol). der ist an meinem be quiet straight power 11 gar nicht dran... heul           
kannst du mir vielleicht grad schnell sagen welche pins ich verbinden muss? dann brücke ich es halt mit nem kabel...

3) an meiner suprim x sind ja zwei 4pin-buchsen, an denen bis heut morgen noch die led's der kühlrippen dran waren. woher weiß ich denn ob ich da die led's des bykski (5v a-rgb) anschließen kann oder ob das 12v-buchsen sind? auf der platine sind die beiden buchsen nur mit J3 bzw. J13 beschriftet...


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> 1) hmm, gilt das auch für den fall hier (siehe foto)? hab gestern abend mal mit der füllflasche destilliertes wasser in der graka-block gefüllt - wollt mal wissen wie das dann so aussieht. das ist jetzt getrocknet und man sieht jetzt dass das ding wohl nicht wirklich sauber zwischen den kühlrippen ist!!! war wohl doch nicht neu obwohl als neu verkauft...
> den dreck möcht ich vorher rausspülen soweit möglich.


Das mit den Kühlrippen kann täuschen, weil bereits Wasser befüllt war. Überwiegend sehe ich nur das Acrylglas beschlagen. Ich würde aber nichts zerlegen, denn zum einen muss man da sehr vorsichtig später mit dem Festziehen der Schrauben sein und zum anderen geht die Dichtigkeitsgarantie flöten. Mit Sicherheit wirst du auf der Rückseite Siegel darauf kleben haben. Acrylglas oder Plexiglas bricht und reist sehr schnell, wenn zu viel angezogen wird.



mybestpc schrieb:


> 2) wollt jetzt grad die pumpe anschließen und hab den nächsten schock: ich hab den falschen netzteilstecker gekauft (24pol). der ist an meinem be quiet straight power 11 gar nicht dran... heul
> kannst du mir vielleicht grad schnell sagen welche pins ich verbinden muss? dann brücke ich es halt mit nem kabel...


Dazu gibt es genug Anleitungen im Internet.
Aber ich verstehe nicht ganz was du da falsch gekauft hast, Bilder sagen manchmal mehr als 1000 Worte.



mybestpc schrieb:


> 3) an meiner suprim x sind ja zwei 4pin-buchsen, an denen bis heut morgen noch die led's der kühlrippen dran waren. woher weiß ich denn ob ich da die led's des bykski (5v a-rgb) anschließen kann oder ob das 12v-buchsen sind? auf der platine sind die beiden buchsen nur mit J3 bzw. J13 beschriftet...


Ist mir nicht bekannt, da ich weder die Grafikkarte, noch den Kühler kenne.
Mit Bilder könnte ich ggf. auch mehr dazu aussagen. Aber mit 4-Pins gehe ich aber eher von 12v RGB aus.


----------



## mybestpc (1. Mai 2022)

ok, wenn du das sagst dann lasse ich das mit dem spülen! du hast du die erfahrung, die mir fehlt...   

 am netzteil ist kein 24pol-anschluss, sondern nur ein 20pol. da passt er also nirgends rein. wenn ich den (20+4)pol stecker nehme, den ich normalerweise in meinem mainboard stecken habe, passt zwar die polzahl, aber dann hab ich weibchen auf weibchen - geht also auch nicht. ja, hab im netz geguckt, da gibts viel darüber zu lesen. war gestern abend irritiert, da sich die angaben je nach internetseite wiedersprachen. hab jetzt mitterweile aber genauer reingelesen und jetzt verstehe ich es: der massepol ist in dem 24pol-stecker mehrfach vorhanden, da kann man sich dann natürlich einen aussuchen. kein wunder dass also je nach homepage die pins unterschiedlich sind. also: zumindest das ist geklärt und meine pumpe hat jetzt auch schon mal einen agb voll zum test leergepumpt (allerdings ohne loop) - wahnsinn in welcher geschwindigkeit das teil das wasser durchjagt - gut dass ich den test in der küche gemacht hab...


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2022)

Der Überbruckungsstecker passt auch auf 20 Pin und es spielt keine Rolle ob die restlichen vier Pin mit dabei stecken oder nicht. Am Stecker ist an zwei Pins eine Schlaufe dran und die restlichen Pins sind unbelegt und dienen nur der Passform.

EDIT: Netzteil Überbrückung zum befüllen und entlüften


----------



## mybestpc (1. Mai 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Überbruckungsstecker passt auch auf 20 Pin und es spielt keine Rolle ob die restlichen vier Pin mit dabei stecken oder nicht. Am Stecker ist an zwei Pins eine Schlaufe dran und die restlichen Pins sind unbelegt und dienen nur der Passform.
> 
> EDIT: Netzteil Überbrückung zum befüllen und entlüften


oh man, ich war zu lang dran gestern - dachte das sind beides weibchen! hab gar nicht versucht die zusammenzustöpseln.... war ein langer tag gestern: die beschreibung von ezmodding sah zwar gut aus - aber hat leider nicht gestimmt. und da ich da nix kaputtmachen wollte und dichtigkeit höchste prio hat hab ich da ganz schön viel rumgesucht und  probiert... seufz

kann ich beim befüllen und in den ersten stunden den agb offen lassen wenn die pumpe läuft oder baut sich da drin ein überdruck auf bei laufendem kreislauf und der deckel muss zwingend geschlossen sein???


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2022)

Beim befüllen musst du nicht immer schließen, aber das erste Mal würde ich schließen um zu sehen wie das Wasser darin reagiert. Später macht es kein Unterschied, ob offen oder geschlossen. Ich würde aber immer schließen, denn einmal nicht dran gedacht und das Gehäuse etwas gekippt ist schnell Wasser dort, wo man es nicht haben möchte. So viel Druck baut sich auch nicht auf, weshalb der Deckel offen bleiben müsste.


----------



## mybestpc (2. Mai 2022)

so, kreislauf steht und pumpe läuft!  
ist es normal dass die d5 next bei 30-55% leistung lauter ist als bei 100%??? da röhrt die richtig durch die gegend!

und es kam übrigens wie es nicht anders zu erwarten war: dicker laienfehler!!! ---> ich hab meinen kreislauf über den agb gefüllt - und dann hatte ich die ganze suppe auf unserem fußboden: der mo-ra war undicht!!! hab mir das dann natürlich mal genauer angeguckt und das problem erkannt. also für alle die wie ich keine ahnung haben und sich auch einen mo-ra zulegen möchten: achtung! so ein mo-ra hat für ein- und ausgang nicht nur an zwei, sondern an drei seiten ein loch. wenn ihr den mo-ra also befüllt sollten sich unbedingt zwei schläuche und vier stopfen im mo-ra befinden! solltet ihr - so wie ich - je ein- und ausgang ein loch  offen lassen, dann wird das ne ziemlich nasse angelegenheit...  

aber leider hab ich noch ein problem: der eine fitting am schott  ist undicht. da tropft so ca alle 2min ein tropfen raus. ist nicht wild, aber auf dauer setzt das meine grafikkarte unter wasser. was mach ich denn jetzt? muss ich den ganzen kreislauf wieder leeren um da nen anderen fitting reinzusetzen??? Wenn ja: Kann man die flüssigkeit auffangen und wiederverwenden oder brauch ich dann ne komplett neue füllung?

so, ich geh jetzt schlafen. mal schauen wie das morgen aussieht...


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> ist es normal dass die d5 next bei 30-55% leistung lauter ist als bei 100%??? da röhrt die richtig durch die gegend!


Hängt ganz davon ab, wie gut die Pumpe entkoppelt ist. Kann ich zumindest von der D5 Next Pumpe, was im System meines Sohnes verbaut ist nicht bestätigen. Aber da es eine andere Baustelle ist, kann es auch anders ausfallen. Vibration überträgt sich halt über die Halterung, worauf die Pumpe verbaut ist.

Luft in der Pumpe wird aber auch zu erhöhten Geräusche führen.
Daher kann es auch sein, dass sobald die Luft draußen ist, es besser wird.



mybestpc schrieb:


> achtung! so ein mo-ra hat für ein- und ausgang nicht nur an zwei, sondern an drei seiten ein loch. wenn ihr den mo-ra also befüllt sollten sich unbedingt zwei schläuche und vier stopfen im mo-ra befinden! solltet ihr - so wie ich - je ein- und ausgang ein loch offen lassen, dann wird das ne ziemlich nasse angelegenheit...


Bedienungsanleitung lesen ist manchmal nicht verkehrt oder richtig schauen... 
Wie sagt man so schön, aus Fehler lernt man.  

Irgendwo hatte es auch @Sinusspass auch geschrieben, aber ich kann mich gerade nicht erinnern in welchen Thema das war. Denn dort wurde auch gefragt, an welchen der drei Anschlüsse die Schläuche dran kommen müssten.



mybestpc schrieb:


> aber leider hab ich noch ein problem: der eine fitting am schott ist undicht. da tropft so ca alle 2min ein tropfen raus. ist nicht wild, aber auf dauer setzt das meine grafikkarte unter wasser. was mach ich denn jetzt? muss ich den ganzen kreislauf wieder leeren um da nen anderen fitting reinzusetzen??? Wenn ja: Kann man die flüssigkeit auffangen und wiederverwenden oder brauch ich dann ne komplett neue füllung?


Wirst wieder ablassen müssen, denn du wirst wohl den Schlauch und Anschluss dazu lösen müssen. Prüfe aber zunächst, ob es ausreicht, den Anschluss fester zu drehen. Habe aber auch schon bei Anschlüsse die Dichtung vergessen, weil sie rausgefallen war und in ganz seltene Fälle war die Dichtung bereits mit dem Kauf des Anschlusses Murks.

Die befüllte Kühlflüssigkeit kannst wieder einfüllen, wieso solltest du neue Kühlflüssigkeit verwenden? Das kannst nach Umbauten machen, wenn deine Wasserkühlung mehr als 6 Monate lief, dann lohnt es sich auch bei dieser Gelegenheit die Kühlflüssigkeit mit auszutauschen. Ansonsten kann die Kühlflüssigkeit gut 2 Jahre drin bleiben.

PS: Lustigerweise hatte ich heute Nacht was dazu geschrieben. 
Siehe: Das erste befüllen einer neuen Wasserkühlung


----------



## mybestpc (2. Mai 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hängt ganz davon ab, wie gut die Pumpe entkoppelt ist. Kann ich zumindest von der D5 Next Pumpe, was im System meines Sohnes verbaut ist nicht bestätigen. Aber da es eine andere Baustelle ist, kann es auch anders ausfallen. Vibration überträgt sich halt über die Halterung, worauf die Pumpe verbaut ist.


ich hab das ja alles in mein dx500 gequetscht (den mo-ra natürlich nicht) und da ist's echt eng. der graka-kühlblock liegt auf stoß mit dem agb - wenn ich da einen puffer zwischen mache wirds schon besser. aber so ziemlich genau bei 50% hört sie sich an als wäre ein lager kaputt oder halt ein paar kleine bläschen drin. hoffe das geht noch weg. vielleicht hat sie der vorbesitzer ja deshalb zurückgeschickt???



IICARUS schrieb:


> Luft in der Pumpe wird aber auch zu erhöhten Geräusche führen.
> Daher kann es auch sein, dass sobald die Luft draußen ist, es besser wird.


gibt's einen trick wie ich nachhelfen kann? also den pc mal hin und hergedreht hab ich schon versucht - das hat nix gebracht.
Bedienungsanleitung lesen ist manchmal nicht verkehrt oder richtig schauen... 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bedienungsanleitung lesen ist manchmal nicht verkehrt oder richtig schauen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






IICARUS schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte es auch @Sinusspass auch geschrieben, aber ich kann mich gerade nicht erinnern in welchen Thema das war. Denn dort wurde auch gefragt, an welchen der drei Anschlüsse die Schläuche dran kommen müssten.


na ja, wenn der durchfluss mal nicht so gut ist dann kann man die lösung mit dem zusatzloch ja versuchen - das flutscht richtig gut... 
ich hab jetzt bei 100% pumpe so 120-130 l/h durchfluss. ist das ok oder zu wenig?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wirst wieder ablassen müssen, denn du wirst wohl den Schlauch und Anschluss dazu lösen müssen. Prüfe aber zunächst, ob es ausreicht, den Anschluss fester zu drehen. Habe aber auch schon bei Anschlüsse die Dichtung vergessen, weil sie rausgefallen war und in ganz seltene Fälle war die Dichtung bereits mit dem Kauf des Anschlusses Murks.


maa, och ne.  war froh dass ich jetzt fertig bin! hilft da vielleicht so zeug, dass bei normalen wasserleitungen im haus zum abdichten genutzt wird? dieses weiße superdünne band? kann man das nutzen?
also es hat alle 20 sekunden getropft. dann hab ich mal kräftig zugegriffen und jetzt tropfts nur noch alle paar minuten mal...
falls ich es wieder aufmachen muss wollt ich die schnellkupplung als ablass nutzen. also kupplung am mora trennen und dann die schnellkupplung vom schlauch lösen.
gefährde ich die dichtheit der kupplung, wenn ich das ein paar mal hintereinander so mache?
ist diese "dp ultra" eigentlich giftig? das ist ja nicht nur destilliertes wasser...



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die befüllte Kühlflüssigkeit kannst wieder einfüllen, wieso solltest du neue Kühlflüssigkeit verwenden? Das kannst nach Umbauten machen, wenn deine Wasserkühlung mehr als 6 Monate lief, dann lohnt es sich auch bei dieser Gelegenheit die Kühlflüssigkeit mit auszutauschen. Ansonsten kann die Kühlflüssigkeit gut 2 Jahre drin bleiben.
> 
> PS: Lustigerweise hatte ich heute Nacht was dazu geschrieben.
> Siehe: Das erste befüllen einer neuen Wasserkühlung


jep, hört sich gut an - leider kam es für mich nicht mehr rechtzeitig. vielleicht solltest du noch den drei-loch-hinweis für mo-ra mit reinpacken...


wie krieg ich denn diesen led-ring am agb ans leuchten? hab das eine ende vom kabel hinten in die pumpe und das andere in den led-ring (IN-Loch) gesteckt. muss ich da noch mehr machen oder sollte der jetzt leuchten?


----------



## psalm64 (2. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> wie krieg ich denn diesen led-ring am agb ans leuchten? hab das eine ende vom kabel hinten in die pumpe und das andere in den led-ring (IN-Loch) gesteckt. muss ich da noch mehr machen oder sollte der jetzt leuchten?


Der LED-"Ausgang" an der D5-Next ist standardmäßig auf eine andere Funktion eingestellt.
Damit der als LED-Ausgang fungiert, musst Du das erst konfigurieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> ich hab das ja alles in mein dx500 gequetscht (den mo-ra natürlich nicht) und da ist's echt eng. der graka-kühlblock liegt auf stoß mit dem agb - wenn ich da einen puffer zwischen mache wirds schon besser. aber so ziemlich genau bei 50% hört sie sich an als wäre ein lager kaputt oder halt ein paar kleine bläschen drin. hoffe das geht noch weg. vielleicht hat sie der vorbesitzer ja deshalb zurückgeschickt???


Aus der Ferne und ohne den Aufbau zu sehen, lässt sich da nicht viel zu sagen.
Bilder könnten da helfen. 



mybestpc schrieb:


> gibt's einen trick wie ich nachhelfen kann? also den pc mal hin und hergedreht hab ich schon versucht - das hat nix gebracht.
> Bedienungsanleitung lesen ist manchmal nicht verkehrt oder richtig schauen...


Anders geht es nicht und wenn der Rechner eine Zeitlang steht, wird sich auch Luft zusammenschließen bzw. ansammeln und beim Einschalten rausgedrückt. Aber ich vermute stark, dass es mit deiner Entkopplung zu tun haben wird.



mybestpc schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt bei 100% pumpe so 120-130 l/h durchfluss. ist das ok oder zu wenig?


Ist ganz ok und reicht auch vollkommen aus.  
Alles ab 40 l/h ist gut und ich setze mir da persönlich eine Untergrenze von 60 l/h an.
Wobei, wenn es weniger ist, wird es auch ausreichen. AIOs müssen da mit viel weniger auskommen.



mybestpc schrieb:


> maa, och ne. war froh dass ich jetzt fertig bin! hilft da vielleicht so zeug, dass bei normalen wasserleitungen im haus zum abdichten genutzt wird? dieses weiße superdünne band? kann man das nutzen?


Keine Ahnung, habe ich noch nie versucht und aus der Ferne und ohne den Aufbau zu sehen, lässt sich da nicht viel zu sagen.
Bilder könnten auch hier helfen. 



mybestpc schrieb:


> wie krieg ich denn diesen led-ring am agb ans leuchten? hab das eine ende vom kabel hinten in die pumpe und das andere in den led-ring (IN-Loch) gesteckt. muss ich da noch mehr machen oder sollte der jetzt leuchten?


Wie über mich bereits geschrieben, muss es in der Aquasuite umgestellt werden. In der Software muss bestimmt werden, ob der Anschluss als Aquabus oder als RGB Anschluss genutzt werden soll. Standardmäßig steht es auf Aquabus und nicht auf RGB.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> aber so ziemlich genau bei 50% hört sie sich an als wäre ein lager kaputt oder halt ein paar kleine bläschen drin. hoffe das geht noch weg. vielleicht hat sie der vorbesitzer ja deshalb zurückgeschickt???


Ja, du hast ne Resonanz. Das ist natürlich Mist, aber los wirst du die schwer. Die einfachste Lösung ist, den Drehzahlbereich zu meiden.


mybestpc schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt bei 100% pumpe so 120-130 l/h durchfluss. ist das ok oder zu wenig?


Völlig ok und so ziemlich in dem Bereich, wo man eine D5 mit Mora auf Vollgas erwarten würde.


mybestpc schrieb:


> maa, och ne.  war froh dass ich jetzt fertig bin! hilft da vielleicht so zeug, dass bei normalen wasserleitungen im haus zum abdichten genutzt wird? dieses weiße superdünne band? kann man das nutzen?


Nichts da. Ja, es kann gehen, aber auch das weiße Zeug wird normalerweise aufgetragen, bevor man irgendwas verschraubt. Es danach zu benutzen, ist sehr gewagt und sehr wahrscheinlich erfolglos. 
Vielleicht kannst du ja noch mal kräftig zugreifen.


mybestpc schrieb:


> ist diese "dp ultra" eigentlich giftig? das ist ja nicht nur destilliertes wasser...


Na ja, saufen sollte man es nicht. Dafür schmeckt´s auch zu eklig. Die Umwelt mag es auch nicht unbedingt. Aber Hautkontakt ist kein Problem.


----------



## mybestpc (3. Mai 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Der LED-"Ausgang" an der D5-Next ist standardmäßig auf eine andere Funktion eingestellt.
> Damit der als LED-Ausgang fungiert, musst Du das erst konfigurieren:


perfekt, klappt! danke. 
auf wie viel prozent muss ich die pumpe denn mindestens fahren, damit das wasser im block nicht zu heiß wird? wie finde ich das raus?

Und was ist so die wassertemperatur, die man anstreben sollte? passen 45° oder ist das schon schlecht für die bauteile?

die durchflussanzeige der pumpe geht bei 35% pumpenleistung auf null. ist das ein messfehler oder bleibt die pumpe da wirklich stehen?

gibt's auch so was wie nen d-rgb-verfielfältiger? ich hab jetzt weit mehr d-rgb stecker als buchsen. es würde mir ja reichen wenn ich die alle mit dem gleichen signal ansteuere, ich brauch da nicht zwingend individuelle ansteuerung für jeden led-strip - da find ich 50,-euronen doch ein bisserl übertrieben teuer für...


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> auf wie viel prozent muss ich die pumpe denn mindestens fahren, damit das wasser im block nicht zu heiß wird? wie finde ich das raus?


Indem du die Temperaturen mit verfolgst.
Bei mir habe ich dazu auch ein Durchflusssensor mit verbaut und kann so auch sehen, was für ein Durchfluss anliegt.



mybestpc schrieb:


> Und was ist so die wassertemperatur, die man anstreben sollte? passen 45° oder ist das schon schlecht für die bauteile?


Die Wasserkühlung ist immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Drehzahl, der Lüfter und die daraus resultierende Wassertemperatur. Eine Wassertemperatur von 45 °C finde ich jetzt nicht niedrig, aber befindet sich immer noch nicht in einem bedenklichen Bereich. Manche Komponente können gut 50 oder gar 60 Grad vertragen. Als Obergrenze habe ich mir daher 50 °C gesetzt. Weniger ist immer besser, aber wenn dazu die Lüfter voll aufdrehen müssen, bringt es ja auch nichts. Um hier noch niedriger zu kommen, bei langsam laufende Lüfter, muss halt mehr Fläche verbaut sein.

In meinem Fall sorgt mein Mora dazu, dass ich nicht über 30-32 °C komme.

Intern habe ich dann auch noch einen 420 + 240 Radiator verbaut. Mein Sohn als Beispiel kommt mit seinen 360 + 240 Radiatoren, die intern verbaut sind auch auf 42 °C. Die Lüfter laufen dabei um die 1200-1400 U/min. Das ist zwar je nach Lüfter nicht lautlos, aber vom Geräusch her geht es noch. Die Temperatur ist entsprechend der verbauten Radiatoren auch noch ganz in Ordnung. Natürlich wäre weniger besser, aber dazu müsste er einen Mora bei sich stehen haben, was er so nicht haben möchte.



mybestpc schrieb:


> die durchflussanzeige der pumpe geht bei 35% pumpenleistung auf null. ist das ein messfehler oder bleibt die pumpe da wirklich stehen?


Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, kenne diese Pumpe nicht. An der Drehzahl ist aber zu ersehen, ob die Pumpe noch läuft. Bei mir würde meine Pumpe einfach eine Drehzahl von mindestens 1000 U/min halten und nicht stehen bleiben. Aber dann komme ich auf nur noch 35 l/h.



mybestpc schrieb:


> gibt's auch so was wie nen d-rgb-verfielfältiger? ich hab jetzt weit mehr d-rgb stecker als buchsen. es würde mir ja reichen wenn ich die alle mit dem gleichen signal ansteuere, ich brauch da nicht zwingend individuelle ansteuerung für jeden led-strip - da find ich 50,-euronen doch ein bisserl übertrieben teuer für...


Ja gibt es, als Hardware Splitter.
ARGB Controller, CTRICALVER 1 bis 11 Ports ARGB HUB, 5 V, 3 Pin RGB LED Splitter Hub mit SATA/IDE Port Unterstützung

In meinem Fall habe ich auch solch ein Hardwaresplitter verbaut.
Hat sogar eine Magnethalterung und per SATA wird noch Spannung mit unterstützt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder Kabel Splitter.




__





						EKWB EK-D-RGB 6-Way Splitter Cable, Y-Kabel schwarz, 300mm +/- 5mm
					

Mit dem 6-Wege-Splitterkabel EK-D-RGB können Benutzer bis zu sechs digital adressierbare RGB-Produkte an einen einzelnen D-RGB-Motherboard Anschlus...




					www.alternate.de


----------



## mybestpc (4. Mai 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> In meinem Fall sorgt mein Mora dazu, dass ich nicht über 30-32 °C komme.


dieser traumwert liegt für mich in weiter ferne... 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, kenne diese Pumpe nicht. An der Drehzahl ist aber zu ersehen, ob die Pumpe noch läuft. Bei mir würde meine Pumpe einfach eine Drehzahl von mindestens 1000 U/min halten und nicht stehen bleiben. Aber dann komme ich auf nur noch 35 l/h.


sind 35l/h denn zu wenig? hab mal cinebench laufen lassen und die pumpe runtergefahren - bei 35% (der durchfluss müsste wenn es linear ist dann ja so bei etwa 40l/h liegen) hab ich mich nicht weitergetraut - aber der tempwert der cpu hat sich mit der pumpenleistung nicht(!) verändert. der blieb immer bei 70°. dann müsste dieser gerínge durchfluss doch eigentlich theoretisch auch genügen, oder?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, als Hardware Splitter.
> ARGB Controller, CTRICALVER 1 bis 11 Ports ARGB HUB, 5 V, 3 Pin RGB LED Splitter Hub mit SATA/IDE Port Unterstützung
> 
> In meinem Fall habe ich auch solch ein Hardwaresplitter verbaut.


ist bereits bestellt! danke!


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> sind 35l/h denn zu wenig?


Um ehrlich zu sein... keine Ahnung. 

Meine vorherige Aquastream Pumpe hat mit minimaler Drehzahl noch 60 l/h gebracht. Wie sich dieses zwischen 60 und 35 l/h von der Temperatur unterscheiden, habe ich noch nie ausgetestet. 

Grund dazu ist, dass ich manuell nur bis 25 % runterstellen kann und meine Pumpen damit nicht zu hören sind. Daher habe ich keine Tests mit noch weniger Drehzahl versucht. Per Kurvenregelung, kann ich auch unterhalb dieser 25 % gehen. Mit meinen 25 % habe ich aber etwa 85 l/h anliegen, was schon ordentlich ist und man es nicht zwingend haben muss. Aber wenn es so auch leise ist... auch gut und wieso nicht?!. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mybestpc schrieb:


> aber der tempwert der cpu hat sich mit der pumpenleistung nicht(!) verändert. der blieb immer bei 70°. dann müsste dieser gerínge durchfluss doch eigentlich theoretisch auch genügen, oder?


Bedenke aber, wenn du sowas testest, musst schon lange genug abwarten, denn Wasser reagiert träge.

Es kommt noch dazu, womit du diese 70 °C getestet hast. Am besten wäre ein Benchmark, wie z.B. das Heaven Benchmark 4.0. Denn es gibt eine gewisse hohe Auslastung, da würde es keine Rolle spielen wie kühl das Wasser ist, der Kern wird einfach schneller heiß als über dem Kühler überhaupt abgeführt werden kann. Das trifft z.B. mit Cinebench R23 oder Prime95 zu.

Zum Beispiel kommt mein Prozessor in Cinebench R23 bis auf 84-87 °C, obwohl meine Wassertemperatur bei nur 28 °C liegt.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> dieser traumwert liegt für mich in weiter ferne...


Er ist möglich. Moras können gekauft werden.


mybestpc schrieb:


> sind 35l/h denn zu wenig?


Nein, das ist noch kein Problem. Mehr Durchfluss ist immer mehr besser, aber solange du keine größeren Temperatureinbußen hast, kannst du einfach weiter runter gehen.


mybestpc schrieb:


> bei 35% (der durchfluss müsste wenn es linear ist dann ja so bei etwa 40l/h liegen)


Wenn du mit 100% 120l/h hattest, wirst du bei 35% sehr wahrscheinlich nicht 40l/h haben, sondern wesentlich mehr. Wobei ich die Pwm-Kurve der Next nicht kenne.
Gib doch einfach die Drehzahl an statt Prozente.
Aber wenn du weist, dass du bei 100% 120l/h hattest, wieso weißt du nicht sicher, was du 35% hast?


mybestpc schrieb:


> hab ich mich nicht weitergetraut - aber der tempwert der cpu hat sich mit der pumpenleistung nicht(!) verändert. der blieb immer bei 70°. dann müsste dieser gerínge durchfluss doch eigentlich theoretisch auch genügen, oder?


Was soll denn passieren, wenn du weiter runter gehst?


IICARUS schrieb:


> Bedenke aber, wenn du sowas testest, musst schon lange genug abwarten, denn Wasser reagiert träge.


Ja, aber du siehst nach 20-30s spätestens Veränderungen, wenn du am Durchfluss rumspielst. Die Blöcke puffern nur ein bisschen. Wenn du den ganzen Kreislauf aufheizen willst, dauert das. Ist der aber warm und du fummelst am Durchfluss rum, sieht man das halbwegs flott.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Es kommt noch dazu, womit du diese 70 °C getestet hast. Am besten wäre ein Benchmark, wie z.B. das Heaven Benchmark 4.0.


Nein, das ist doch vor allem für die Graka. Du willst doch nicht CPU-Temps mit einem Graka-Bench erreichen. 
Für vernünftige Tests braucht es eine möglichst konstante und idealerweise hohe Last, bei der nichts drosselt.
Deshalb Furmark + Prime95 mit sinnvollen Powerlimits.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2022)

@Sinusspass 
Du hast nicht ganz verstanden, was ich meinte, ist aber egal.
Geht auch so wie du es beschrieben hast.


----------



## mybestpc (4. Mai 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Es kommt noch dazu, womit du diese 70 °C getestet hast. Am besten wäre ein Benchmark, wie z.B. das Heaven Benchmark 4.0. Denn es gibt eine gewisse hohe Auslastung, da würde es keine Rolle spielen wie kühl das Wasser ist, der Kern wird einfach schneller heiß als über dem Kühler überhaupt abgeführt werden kann. Das trifft z.B. mit Cinebench R23 oder Prime95 zu.
> 
> Zum Beispiel kommt mein Prozessor in Cinebench R23 bis auf 84-87 °C, obwohl meine Wassertemperatur bei nur 28 °C liegt.


ok, ich glaub ich habs immer noch nicht kapiert, wie genau ich denn jetzt feststelle, welche durchflussgeschwindigkeit minimal sein muss. mein verständnis war:
+ schauen wie heiß der prozessor (oder die graka) bei hoher belastung und 100% pumpe wird (z.b. 80°)
+ dann pumpe langsam runterregeln
+ solang die das wasser die erzeugte wärme noch abtransportieren kann bleibt die prozessor bzw. graka-temp stabil (z.b. 80°)
+ wenn der durchfluss zu gering ist, wird der prozessor (oder die graka) wärmer (z.b. 85°)
+ das wär dann der moment, wo die wassermenge nicht mehr genügt, alle wärme abzuführen
--> ist das falsch gedacht? wichtig ist ja letztlich für mich,  wie schnell das wasser fließen muss, damit ich den prozessor oder graka-block nicht überhitze (und die technik natürlich auch nicht)
ich hab bei dir und sinusspass verstanden, wie ihr testet. aberich habe leider noch nicht wirklich verstanden, wie ich dabei dann das ergebnis finde...  



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn du mit 100% 120l/h hattest, wirst du bei 35% sehr wahrscheinlich nicht 40l/h haben, sondern wesentlich mehr. Wobei ich die Pwm-Kurve der Next nicht kenne.
> Gib doch einfach die Drehzahl an statt Prozente.


also bei 35% hab ich 3050 rpm. da sind dann wohl doch mehr als 0 l/h unterwegs... 


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Aber wenn du weist, dass du bei 100% 120l/h hattest, wieso weißt du nicht sicher, was du 35% hast?


die d5 next hat wohl so ne "virtuelle durchflussmessung" - was auch immer das heißen mag. 
ah, da steht als bedingung dabei: pumpe muss min. 3000 U/min haben. da war ich mit meinen 3050 wohl zu dicht dran und dann canceln die bestimmt die messung bevor diese zu ungenau wird....



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Was soll denn passieren, wenn du weiter runter gehst?


ich hab angst das die kühlblöcke zu heiß werden... :-/


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> + schauen wie heiß der prozessor (oder die graka) bei hoher belastung und 100% pumpe wird (z.b. 80°)
> + dann pumpe langsam runterregeln


Soweit ja. Wichtig ist, dass der Kreislauf vorher eine halbe bis eine ganze Stunde warm gelaufen ist, damit sich an der Wassertemperatur erstmal nichts verändert. Und achte nicht auf Werte, die hinter dem Komma stehen.


mybestpc schrieb:


> + solang die das wasser die erzeugte wärme noch abtransportieren kann bleibt die prozessor bzw. graka-temp stabil (z.b. 80°)
> + wenn der durchfluss zu gering ist, wird der prozessor (oder die graka) wärmer (z.b. 85°)
> + das wär dann der moment, wo die wassermenge nicht mehr genügt, alle wärme abzuführen


Ist nicht ganz richtig. Es ist nicht so, dass von jetzt auf gleich auf einmal die Temperaturen schlechter werden. Das ist ein schleichender Prozess. Ein geringerer Durchfluss wird immer den Wärmetransport des Kühlers ans Wasser negativ beeinflussen. Immer.
Abseits davon wird der Unterschied der Wassertemperatur an verschiedenen Stellen des Kreislaufs höher. Das merkst du vor allem bei nachfolgenden Komponenten, die bei niedrigem Durchfluss deutlich wärmer werden, obwohl sich bei der ersten Komponente noch wenig bis gar nichts tut.


mybestpc schrieb:


> --> ist das falsch gedacht? wichtig ist ja letztlich für mich,  wie schnell das wasser fließen muss, damit ich den prozessor oder graka-block nicht überhitze


10l/h. Das ist kein Scherz. Mehr braucht es wirklich nicht. Zumindest rein für sich genommen. 
Dann ist dein Einlass-Wasser vielleicht 25°C warm und dein Auslasswasser 60°C, aber die Blöcke halten das locker aus. Nur, die Hardware... Klar, wenn das Wasser, was der CPU-Kühler bekommt 30°C hat ist das was anderes, als wenn es 50°C hat. Die Hardwaretemperatur steigt natürlich um die Differenz, dazu kommt noch die schlechtere Wärmeabfuhr durch den Kühler... Klar hängt der Prozzi dann bei im Templimit. Na und? Dann weißt du, dass es zu wenig Durchfluss war. 
Deshalb sollte man schon etwas mehr als diese 10l/h haben. 30 sollten es schon sein, damit hat man bei normalen Wärmemengen dann keinerlei Probleme mehr. Und so wenig Durchfluss ist sehr leicht zu erreichen. Die D5 zählt zu den stärksten Pumpen im Wakü-Bereich und wird nur noch von der DDC (und der voll aufgedrehten Aquastream, zumindest auf dem Papier) übertroffen.
Ich wette mal mit dir, dass du die Pumpe auf Minimaldrehzahl (1800 Umdrehungen) stellen kannst und du keine 5°C schlechtere Temperaturen hast. Ok, 10°C. 5°C wären noch im Rahmen des Möglichen, gerade bei der 2. Komponente.


mybestpc schrieb:


> ich hab bei dir und sinusspass verstanden, wie ihr testet. aberich habe leider noch nicht wirklich verstanden, wie ich dabei dann das ergebnis finde...


So lange runter, bis Ruhe ist. Und wenn die Temperaturen dann merklich schlechter sind, wieder rauf, bis sie es nicht sind. Nur hört man dann die Pumpe(n). Deshalb betreiben wir da gerne bisschen Overkill. Meine beiden DDCs laufen auf 2600 Umdrehungen und liefern stolze 110l/h. Hörbar ist nichts davon. Mit einer wäre ich eben niedriger, aber immer noch weit vom kritischen Bereich entfernt.


mybestpc schrieb:


> also bei 35% hab ich 3050 rpm. da sind dann wohl doch mehr als 0 l/h unterwegs..


Und deswegen hasse ich Pwm-Prozentangaben. Einfach weil die Kurven immer verschieden sind. Aber mit 3000 Umdrehungen musst du dir noch lange keine Sorgen machen. Da hast du geratene 70-80l/h.


mybestpc schrieb:


> die d5 next hat wohl so ne "virtuelle durchflussmessung" - was auch immer das heißen mag.


Blödsinn, der nicht funktioniert.


mybestpc schrieb:


> ich hab angst das die kühlblöcke zu heiß werden... :-/


Das wird nicht passieren. Dafür müssten die Blöcke über 80°C heiß werden und das wird nicht passieren, selbst wenn da 60°C heißes Wasser ziemlich langsam drüberfließt. Ok, dann vielleicht schon. Aber die Hardware darunter wird sich schon lange beschweren, dass ihr viel zu warm ist.
Außerdem habe ich schon öfter mal (mal absichtlich, mal nicht  ) die Blöcke sehr warm werden lassen, manchmal auch so warm, dass die Hardware eben abgeschaltet hat. Und meine Blöcke leben immer noch.
Auch, als einmal die GPU-Temperatur 132°C angezeigt hat und mir die Hardtubes daran weich wurden... Das Glas des Kühlers hat´s irgendwie nicht gejuckt.


----------



## mybestpc (4. Mai 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich schon öfter mal (mal absichtlich, mal nicht  ) die Blöcke sehr warm werden lassen, manchmal auch so warm, dass die Hardware eben abgeschaltet hat. Und meine Blöcke leben immer noch.


ok, das entspannt mich ja ein bisserl... muss halt erst mal ein gefühl dafür kriegen.

und ja, das mit der "virtuellen durchflussmessung" scheint nicht immer so zu funktionieren. wenn ich die pumpengeschwindigkeit erhöhe hab ich auch schon durchflusswarnung gekriegt bis sich der kreislauf wieder eingependelt hat...

was kostet denn ein halbwegs vernünftiger durchflusssensor? und funktioniert der dann bei jedem durchfluss oder auch nur ab bzw. bis x liter/h? 
welchen sensor würdet ihr da empfehlen? würde ja schon ein besseres gefühl geben...


----------



## psalm64 (4. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> was kostet denn ein halbwegs vernünftiger durchflusssensor? und funktioniert der dann bei jedem durchfluss oder auch nur ab bzw. bis x liter/h?
> welchen sensor würdet ihr da empfehlen? würde ja schon ein besseres gefühl geben...


Also die AquaComputer werden bei Igor immer gefeiert:





						Sensoren
					

Sensoren




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				



Aber auch die liefern erst ab 35l/h bzw 40l/h brauchbare Werte laut Webseite.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpppg9BUAso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJZ5vG_O_KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ovY1epfaQ5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hab den einfachen high flow (gebraucht von @Noel1987 - Danke nochmal! )
Der zeigt mir bei einer D5 Next mit CPU-Block und MoRa im Kreislauf (GraKa kommt erst die Tage dazu) an:
50% (~3500rpm): ~47,x l/h
100% (~4800rpm): ~86,x l/h

Falls das hilft?


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Deshalb betreiben wir da gerne bisschen Overkill. Meine beiden DDCs laufen auf 2600 Umdrehungen und liefern stolze 110l/h. Hörbar ist nichts davon.


Kenne ich irgendwo her... 
Bei mir sind es 2400 U/min (25 %) und beide zusammen etwa 85 l/h. Ich muss auch voll aufdrehen, damit ich was höre und selbst dann sind sie nicht laut. Da macht der schwere Messingaufsatz tatsächlich viel aus.  



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich schon öfter mal (mal absichtlich, mal nicht  ) die Blöcke sehr warm werden lassen, manchmal auch so warm, dass die Hardware eben abgeschaltet hat. Und meine Blöcke leben immer noch.


Habe ich auch schon gemacht... Lüfter aus und dann bis 49 °C Wassertemperatur. Glaube die 50 °C habe ich auch mal angekratzt. In CB R23 habe ich auch mit OC 5,2/4,0 GHz auch 100 °C auf einzelne Kerne erreicht.

Aber die Wassertemperatur war dabei schön bei 28-30 °C, weil die Grafikkarte dabei nicht stark beansprucht wird. Das war auch, was ich meinte. Der Kern heizt sich halt so stark auf, dass die Wärme nicht schnell und gut genug abgeführt werden kann. Daher würde es auch nichts bringen, meine Lüfter auf 100 % laufen zu lassen.

Habe es mal austesten können und hatte damals LM zwischen IHS und Kühler verwendet. Mit demselben Test hatte ich dann keine 100 °C mehr anliegen, sondern nur noch 90 °C und das bei gleicher Wassertemperatur. Hier habe ich einfach mit LM den Übergang zum Kühler verbessert. Würde ich aber niemand zur Nachahmung empfehlen.  Habe ich jetzt aktuell auch nicht mehr und verwendet ganz normale WLP (MX-4).



mybestpc schrieb:


> und ja, das mit der "virtuellen durchflussmessung" scheint nicht immer so zu funktionieren. wenn ich die pumpengeschwindigkeit erhöhe hab ich auch schon durchflusswarnung gekriegt bis sich der kreislauf wieder eingependelt hat...


Meine vorherigen Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe hatte auch solch ein vDFS und ich habe damals schnell erkannt, dass ein richtiger DFS dran muss. 



mybestpc schrieb:


> was kostet denn ein halbwegs vernünftiger durchflusssensor? und funktioniert der dann bei jedem durchfluss oder auch nur ab bzw. bis x liter/h?


Die Preise sind momentan alle angestiegen und. Für meinen habe ich damals gebraucht nur 25 Euro bezahlt und für meinen Sohn habe ich neu um die 35 Euro gezahlt. Aber diese Ausführung gibt es gar nicht mehr zu kaufen.



mybestpc schrieb:


> welchen sensor würdet ihr da empfehlen? würde ja schon ein besseres gefühl geben...








						Durchflusssensor high flow 2, G1/4
					

Durchflusssensor high flow 2, G1/4: Durchflusssensoren von Aqua Computer können leicht in den Kühlkreislauf integriert werden und ermöglichen eine kontinuierliche Durchflussmessung. Der Durchflusssensor high flow 2 ist zusätzlich mit einem Temperatursensor zur Erfassung der Kühlmitteltemperatur...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				








						Durchflusssensor high flow NEXT, G1/4
					

Durchflusssensor high flow NEXT, G1/4: Vollintegrierter Sensor für Durchfluss, Temperatur und Kühlmittelqualität mit USB-Schnittstelle, RGBpx-Beleuchtung und OLED-Display. Durchflussmessung Die Durchflussmessung erfolgt über einen Rotor/Flügelrad, das vom durchströmenden Kühlmittel angetrieben...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




Ist aber die alte Ausführung:








						Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor high flow USB | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor high flow USB ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Durchflusssensor… ✔ Zubehör ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Ich habe diesen hier verbaut, aber gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen.








						Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor high flow | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor high flow ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Durchflusssensor… ✔ Zubehör ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Jedenfalls was von Aquacomputer.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Mai 2022)

Also die AC-Sensoren liefern ab 40l/h ziemlich genaue Werte. Gut, kann mal 1-2l/h daneben liegen, aber das ist völlig egal. Unter 40l/h ist die Abweichung dann stärker, aber es werden noch immer Werte angegeben. Ich hatte auch mal 17l/h. Was war dann wirklich etwas wenig. Gelaufen ist die Möhre im Idle trotzdem wunderbar, nur Last habe ich nicht drauf gegeben, bis er entlüftet war und ich wesentlich mehr Durchfluss hatte.


----------



## mybestpc (9. Mai 2022)

hallo zusammen, nen vernünftigen durchflusssensor hab ich mir nicht gekauft, da steht man muss ihn in ein gerades min 10cm langes schlauchstück einsetzen - das gibt's bei mir nicht mal ansatzweise, denn es ist alles sehr eng (und kurvig) in dem be quiet 500dx. 

und heut hab ich ein problem:
es geht öfter mal der alarm vom virtuellen durchflusssensor der d5 next an. dann hab ich angeblich null (also unter 40) l/h.
hab nachgeschaut:
+ leitungen zum mo-ra liegen frei, nicht geknickt
+ leitungen im gehäuse sehen auch ok aus
+ pumpe dreht weiter auf 60%, bei alarm geht pumpe wie gewünscht automatisch auf 100%

was könnte schuld für die alarme sein? ich hatte gestern nen durchfluss um die 90-100 l/h mit 60%, heute gleiche pumpenleistung 70-80 l/h. habt ihr ne idee???


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, nen vernünftigen durchflusssensor hab ich mir nicht gekauft, da steht man muss ihn in ein gerades min 10cm langes schlauchstück einsetzen


Wo hast du das gelesen? Bei meinem kommt unmittelbar danach eine Biegung mit dem Schlauch selbst und das macht dem Durchfluss nichts aus. Mir ist da von anderen DFS bekannt. Mit den neuen die herausgekommen sind weiß ich es aber nicht.

Der vDFS der Pumpe kannst vergessen, am besten gar nicht nutzen.

Bevor du keinen echten verbaut hast, kannst du nie sicher sein, was der von der Pumpe ausgeben wird und dann wirst du auch den vDFS der Pumpe auch nicht mehr benötigen. Du hast doch ein Schlauch zum Mora, baue ihn doch extern und gehst dann hinten an einem USB-Anschluss dran. Denn die neuen Next Modell kannst ja auch per USB anschließen. Du wirst dazu nur das nötige Kabel oder Adapter brauchen.


----------



## mybestpc (9. Mai 2022)

ok, kann sein dass das bei einem anderen billigen oder alten modell stand - das weiß ich nicht mehr. 
ok, dann kauf ich mir doch einen durchflusssensor. der high flow 2, den du oben verlinkt hast, hat ein flügelrad drin. ich dacht mir ohne rad ist besser wg. durchflusswiderstand, oder? wie wär's denn mit dem hier:




__





						aqua computer Durchflusssensor MPS Flow 200, incl. USB-Anschluss
					

Durchflusssensor für aquaero 5 und 6 XT, PRO und LT mit minimalem Durchfluss-Widerstand und 40 - 200 Liter Messbereich pro Stunde




					www.caseking.de
				



da dreht sich nix, ist mit usb und 40-200 l/h. taugt das ding was oder hab ich dann die gleichen probleme wie jetzt?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2022)

Genau diesen würde ich nicht kaufen. Es gab damals mehrmals Probleme damit und soweit mir richtig bekannt ist, ist es sogar dieser Durchflusssensor der diesen Abstand haben muss. 

Das Teil ist aber auch noch dazu veraltet.
Ich weiß, der kostet mehr, aber das ist das letzte aktuelle Modell.




__





						Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor high flow 2, 2x G1/4 - silber/schwarz
					

Präziser Inline-Durchflusssensor, mit magnetischem Messsystem, zwei G1/4-Zoll-Gewinde, geeignet für Systeme mit ca. 35 l/h bis 1.000 l/h Durchfluss




					www.caseking.de
				




Alterniv:




__





						Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor high flow NEXT, OLED, 2x G1/4, RGBpx - schwarz
					

Präziser Inline-Durchflusssensor, mit magnetischem Messsystem, mit Temperatursensor, misst Kühlmittelqualität, mit RGB-Beleuchtung und RGBpx-Ausgang, zwei G1/4-Zoll-Gewinde, geeignet für Systeme mit ca. 35 l/h bis 1.000 l/h Durchfluss




					www.caseking.de
				



Kostet aber noch mehr.

Das wäre ein etwas ältere Modell, würde aber auch noch gehen.


			https://www.amazon.de/Aqua-Computer-53129-53129-Zubehör-Hardware-Kühlung/dp/B009096GW8/ref=sr_1_53
		


Habe denselben, nur ohne USB-Aschluss usw.
Meinen gibt es aber nicht mehr zu kaufen.

Als Ersatz zu meinem ist der neue Durchflusssensor high flow 2 herausgekommen.


----------



## mybestpc (9. Mai 2022)

ok, gut dass ich noch mal nachgefragt habe. danke! 
na ja, der next ist echt teuer - und aktuell auch nicht zu kriegen.
der high flow 2 hat halt ein rad innendrin: bremst das nicht den durchfluss? und hört man das? einen alarmausgang hat der nicht, oder? obwohl - wofür braucht man den alarmausgang eigentlich? netzteil kann ich damit ja eh nicht schalten, oder? außer ich bau mir mit nem Relai noch ne eigene schaltung drumrum...
und temperatursensor ist auch keiner drin, oder?

könnte ich da dann den hier reinschrauben:





						aqua computer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde
					

Inline Temperatursensor für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct XT mit G1/4 und IG1/4 Zoll




					www.caseking.de
				



und könnte ich den dann am durchflusssensor anschließen oder an der d5 next?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> der high flow 2 hat halt ein rad innendrin: bremst das nicht den durchfluss?


Solch einen habe ich seit 5 Jahren verbaut, gibt keine Probleme und du willst ja auch kein Wettbewerb gewinnen. 
Bei mir höre ich nichts, vom altem Modell gab es Fälle, wo mancher etwas Geräusche verursacht hat. Vom neuen Modell ist mir nichts davon bekannt.

Schau mal, hier ist bei mir auch ein Rädchen drin, der verursacht auch keine Geräusche. Selbst dann nicht, wenn ich beide DDC Pumpen auf volle Drehzahl stelle und somit 210 l/h anliegen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist auch ein Durchflusssensor, nur optisch und daran kann ich auch sehen, ob meine Pumpe läuft.
Der misst aber kein Durchfluss, habe ich daher zusätzlich zu meinem AC Durchflusssensor verbaut.



mybestpc schrieb:


> und könnte ich den dann am durchflusssensor anschließen oder an der d5 next?


Ja kannst du oder überall wo du möchtest.

Die Temperaturen werden sich im Kreislauf ehe unterscheiden, je nachdem wovon die Wärme aus, ins Kreislauf gelangt und dann durch die Radiatoren wieder gekühlt wird. Aber die Pumpe und sogar dieser neue Durchflusssensor haben auch Temperatursensoren mit integriert. Sodass du nicht zwingen noch ein Temperatursensor mit verbauen müsstest.


----------



## DARPA (10. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, nen vernünftigen durchflusssensor hab ich mir nicht gekauft, da steht man muss ihn in ein gerades min 10cm langes schlauchstück einsetzen


Das gilt vorrangig für Durchflusssensoren, die den Differenzdruck messen. Bei denen ist eine gerade Messstrecke sehr wichtig für ein korrektes Messergebnis.
Die Sensoren mit Flügelrad sind dagegen unempfindlicher gegen Messeinflüsse.  Und können daher variabler verbaut werden. Also nimm wenn auf jeden Fall so einen mit Flügelrad (AC high flow). Ist quasi der Standard.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> es geht öfter mal der alarm vom virtuellen durchflusssensor der d5 next an. dann hab ich angeblich null (also unter 40) l/h.


Diese Durchflussmessung ist auch Schmutz. Sie rät anhand der hydraulischen und elektrischen Kennlinien den Durchfluss. Die Genauigkeit würde ich da im hohen Durchflussbereich (>200l/h) auf etwa 10% schätzen. Im niedrigen Durchflussbereich, den du hast, kann da nur Blödsinn bei rumkommen.


mybestpc schrieb:


> ich dacht mir ohne rad ist besser wg. durchflusswiderstand, oder?


Nö, das ist kein Widerstand. Das Rad dreht sich ja leichtgängig und kostet vielleicht 0,x% Durchfluss.


mybestpc schrieb:


> wie wär's denn mit dem hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch Schmutz. Anderes Funktionsprinzip, aber misst auch Mist und ist vor allem extrem anfällig gegen minimalste Verschmutzungen. Die MPS sind gut als Drucksensoren oder für den Füllstand, nicht um über einen festen Durchflusswiderstand und den dadurch entstehenden Differenzdruck den Durchfluss zu ermitteln. Eben da braucht man eine möglichst laminare Strömung (deshalb der gerade Schlauch) und es klappt trotzdem nicht.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich weiß, der kostet mehr, aber das ist das letzte aktuelle Modell.


Oder den HF LT. Der sieht zwar funktional aus und kann auch wirklich nur den Durchfluss messen, aber funktioniert.


mybestpc schrieb:


> der high flow 2 hat halt ein rad innendrin: bremst das nicht den durchfluss?


Nein, wie bereits erklärt, aber doppelt hält besser.


mybestpc schrieb:


> und hört man das?


So ab 250l/h, also in Bereichen, die dich nicht scheren brauchen.


mybestpc schrieb:


> einen alarmausgang hat der nicht, oder?


Nö, aber du kannst die Steuerung ja entsprechend programmieren.


mybestpc schrieb:


> und temperatursensor ist auch keiner drin, oder?


Doch, im HF2 und Next ist einer drin, im LT nicht.


mybestpc schrieb:


> und könnte ich den dann am durchflusssensor anschließen oder an der d5 next?


Die D5 Next hat doch selbst einen und 2 Sensoren ohne Radi oder Komponenten dazwischen ist maximal sinnlos. Man platziert weitere Tempsensoren ja da, wo unterschiedliche Temperaturen zu erwarten sind.


----------



## mybestpc (13. Mai 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Diese Durchflussmessung ist auch Schmutz. Sie rät anhand der hydraulischen und elektrischen Kennlinien den Durchfluss. Die Genauigkeit würde ich da im hohen Durchflussbereich (>200l/h) auf etwa 10% schätzen. Im niedrigen Durchflussbereich, den du hast, kann da nur Blödsinn bei rumkommen.


hab mir jetzt den auqa-computer high flow 2 gekauft. bin nur grad etwas enttäuscht dass die Aluminiumabdeckung leichte kratzer hat an dem biegungsknick. die sind zwar zart und winzig (bis auf einen einzigen längeren von 5mm sind die nur 1-2mm lang),  aber je nach dem wie das licht drauffällt wird das doch im pc direkt ins auge fallen. ist das der normale aulieferungszustand (siehe anhängendes foto)? zum foto: das ist jetzt natürlich mit direktem sonnenlicht gemacht - wenn der sensor so vor mir auf meinem schreibtisch fern vom fenster liegt sieht man es je nach blickwinkel gar nicht oder nur leicht.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Nö, das ist kein Widerstand. Das Rad dreht sich ja leichtgängig und kostet vielleicht 0,x% Durchfluss.


ok, man muss ja mal fragen... 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Nö, aber du kannst die Steuerung ja entsprechend programmieren.


der gedanke dahinter war dass man ja nie sicher sein kann, ob der aquasuite-dienst auch gerade läuft. wenn der abschmiert hab ich aktuell keinerlei überwachung und/oder notaus, damit fühle ich mich aktuell noch etwas unwohl...



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die D5 Next hat doch selbst einen und 2 Sensoren ohne Radi oder Komponenten dazwischen ist maximal sinnlos. Man platziert weitere Tempsensoren ja da, wo unterschiedliche Temperaturen zu erwarten sind.


der durchflusssensor wird am kreislaufeingang seinen platz finden und die pumpe sitzt am ausgang. so kann ich die temperaturdifferenz überwachen und alarm schlagen wenn sie zu groß oder zu klein wird. aber ich hab jetzt ja gelernt dass sich im high flow auch ein tempsensor befindet - also passt das ja.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> ist das der normale aulieferungszustand (siehe anhängendes foto)?


Oh, gute Frage. Das weiß ich selbst nicht so genau, auch wenn ich meine Zweifel habe. Ich habe nur 3 alte High Flows hier und die nie genauer betrachtet. Verschwinden in den Tiefen des Gehäuses, war mir also egal. Im Zweifel einfach bei Aquacomputer nachfragen.


mybestpc schrieb:


> der gedanke dahinter war dass man ja nie sicher sein kann, ob der aquasuite-dienst auch gerade läuft. wenn der abschmiert hab ich aktuell keinerlei überwachung und/oder notaus, damit fühle ich mich aktuell noch etwas unwohl...


Hast du unter Luft auch nicht. Oder mit Fertigwakü, oder, oder, oder...
So leicht fällt der Kram auch nicht aus.


----------



## mybestpc (14. Mai 2022)

maaa, den durchflusssensor muss ich ja an den ventilatorausgang der pumpe hängen! wie steuere ich denn dann den fan in abhängigkeit von der wassertemperatur??? die fan-mainboardanschlüsse lassen sich doch nicht mit der wassertemperatur veknüpfen, oder doch?


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2022)

Du kannst an der Pumpe nur entweder oder anschließen, aber nicht beides zugleich.
In der Aquasuite wird es dann so umgestellt, was da dran hängt.

Damit du Lüfter und DFS anschließen kannst, wirst du eine separate Steuerung brauchen und dort kannst du auch alles zugleich anschließen.





						QUADRO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter
					

QUADRO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter: Mit dem QUADRO präsentiert Aqua Computer eine vierkanalige PWM-Lüftersteuerung mit hervorragendem Funktionsumfang, die gleichermaßen für wassergekühlte und luftgekühlte Computer geeignet ist. Ebenfalls integriert ist ein RGBpx-Effektcontroller für 90...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




Das Handbuch gibt es aber auch aus...


----------



## mybestpc (14. Mai 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Damit du Lüfter und DFS anschließen kannst, wirst du eine separate Steuerung brauchen und dort kannst du auch alles zugleich anschließen.


hmm, ich brauch den fan-splitter nicht und auch die rgbd-schnittstelle nicht. lediglich den durchflusssensoranschluss - und ggf. noch den temperatursensoreingang - da hab ich noch nicht geschaut ob ich den an der pumpe oder sonstwo anschließen kann. 
gibt's denn irgend eine andere möglichkeit meine mo-ra-lüfter mit der wassertemperatur zu koppeln? irgendwie mit windows oder MSI-standardlösungen?

übrigens: ich hab den high flow jetzt in meinen kreislauf eingebunden. den musste ich leider links und rechts je einem 90° winkel anschließen, aber die messwerte machen dennoch ein plausiblen eindruck. ist was ganz anderes als mit dieser "virtuellen" messung mittels der pumpe. jetzt ändert sich nichts mehr sprunghaft und ich hab jetzt auch bei 0% pumpe (2000 U/min) immer noch 40 l/h durchfluss. die virutuelle messung mit der pumpe hatte sogar bei 60% pumpe schon manchmal 0 liter durchfluss  alarmiert. jetzt kann ich meine pumpe endlich runterdrehen und weiß dass ich dennoch genug durchfluss habe. danke für den tipp! damit fühl ich mich jetzt auf jeden fall besser.
ich spiele mit dem gedanken meinen kreislauf konstant mit 2700 rpm zu fahren - da hab ich dann noch 67 l/h und höre die pumpe nicht mehr. siehst du da ein problem drin oder ist das prinzipiell ok?


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2022)

Deine 67 l/h sind sehr gut, mehr als normalerweise nötig ist.
Daher alles gut.  

Ob du ein Temperatursensor an deine D5 Next anschließen kannst, ist mir jetzt ohne ins Handbuch zu schauen, gar nicht bekannt. Diese Pumpe habe ich vor zwei Jahren zuletzt verbaut, daher erinnere ich mich nicht mehr genau an die Anschlüsse davon. Aber wir haben damals bereits ein Quadro da gehabt, daher haben wir den Temperatursensor einfach am Quadro erneut angeschlossen. Wir haben an die Pumpe nur den RGB-Ring angeschlossen und das USB Kabel.

Mit Wasser kannst du nur dann regeln, sollte dein Mainboard auch ein Anschluss T-Sensor mit beinhalten. Sollte dieses der Fall sein, wird die Software egal, ob im Bios oder per Windows schon so ausgelegt sein, das du auch diese Temperatur als Quelle nehmen kannst.

Mit meinem vorherigem Asus Hero Board war dieses möglich.
Bei dir weiß ich es nicht und da ich auch danach suchen müsste, kannst du auch selbst mal reinschauen und suchen.


----------



## mybestpc (14. Mai 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Deine 67 l/h sind sehr gut, mehr als normalerweise nötig ist.
> Daher alles gut.


sehr schön, na, da hat sich der sensorkauf doch schon rentiert!   
ich hätt ja lieber den next genommen, aber der ist überall ausverkauft... 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit Wasser kannst du nur dann regeln, sollte dein Mainboard auch ein Anschluss T-Sensor mit beinhalten. Sollte dieses der Fall sein, wird die Software egal, ob im Bios oder per Windows schon so ausgelegt sein, das du auch diese Temperatur als Quelle nehmen kannst.


ich hab grad nachgeschaut und scheint nicht zu gehen. kein temp-sens-eingang gefunden...  :-/


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2022)

Haben nicht alle Boards und meist auch nur mit Boards die sehr viel kosten.
Mein aktuelles Board hat auch kein T-Sensor als Anschluss und hat sogar 320 Euro gekostet.


----------



## mybestpc (14. Mai 2022)

wie auch immer: hab das ding jetzt bestellt...


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> hmm, ich brauch den fan-splitter nicht und auch die rgbd-schnittstelle nicht.


Das Quadro ist sehr viel mehr als ein Fansplitter. Das Ding gibt dir volle 4 Lüfterkanäle und noch den Anschluss für Tempsensoren und einen DFM. Die D5 Next ist ein totes Ende, damit kommt man nur begrenzt weit. Ein Lüfterkanal und ein Wassertempsensor, das war´s. Sobald der Kreislauf mal wächst, braucht man sowieso eine zusätzliche Steuerung. Deshalb kann man eben von Anfang an eine D5 Next holen.


mybestpc schrieb:


> ich spiele mit dem gedanken meinen kreislauf konstant mit 2700 rpm zu fahren - da hab ich dann noch 67 l/h und höre die pumpe nicht mehr. siehst du da ein problem drin oder ist das prinzipiell ok?


Ist doch wunderbar. Wenn 2700 Umdrehungen für dich unhörbar sind, dann passt der Durchfluss und du kannst das durchweg so fahren. Ich habe ja auch durchgehende 2600 Umdrehungen bei meinen DDCs. Einfach per Vorgabewert geregelt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2022)

Ist auch ein Grund gewesen, weshalb ich mir jetzt normale DDC Pumpen gekauft habe, da ich eine Steuerung (Quadro) ehe bereits verbaut habe. Am Quadro kannst du auch ein D-RGB Strip mit anschließen.


----------



## mybestpc (18. Mai 2022)

so, jetzt steh ich vorm nächsten problem:
meine konfig: 
durchflusssensor high flow: angeschlossen an d5 next
rgb vom agb: angeschlossen an d5 next
fan des mo-ra: angeschlossen an quadro
temp-wasserkreislauf-eingang am quadro
lufttemp im gehäuse: eingang am quadro
wasserkreislauf: vom mo-ra gehts in den pc und direkt zum durchflusssensor (temp-wasserkreislauf-eingang), dann graka, dann cpu, dann d5 next (temp-wasserkreislauf-ausgang) und dann zurück in den mo-ra.

wie koppel ich denn jetzt die fan-drehzahl (über quadro) an die wassertemperatur vom kreislaufausgang (also die temp, die mir die d5 liefert)??? beim quadro kann ich, soweit ich das erkenne, dem fan ausschließlich die vier quadrosensoreingänge als steuergröße zuweisen, die auf der quadroplatine befinden, nicht aber die temp der pumpe...
muss ich jetzt echt schon wieder die pumpe ausbauen, um den fan wieder in die pumpe zu stöpseln? ich dacht dem quadro kann man messwerte, die man hat, irgendwie zuweisen? wie gesagt, mein gehäuse ist ziemlich knapp bemessen - das ausbauen ist ein echter nervenakt. ich häng mal noch ein foto an wie das jetzt bei mir ausschaut - ist zwar nicht superschön, aber schöööön leise...


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> durchflusssensor high flow: angeschlossen an d5 next


Mit der Aquasuite musst du einstellen, dass statt eines Lüfters, ein Durchflusssensor angeschlossen ist.



mybestpc schrieb:


> rgb vom agb: angeschlossen an d5 next


Hier ist es dasselbe, hier musst du bezüglich des Bus einstellen, dass du das RGB verwendest.

Steuerungen kannst du auf alle Sensoren, die du bekommen kannst, zuteilen. Deshalb musst du nichts erneut zerlegen. Du musst in der Aquasuite bezogen auf das Gerät nach den Datenquellen suchen. Das geht sogar mit Sensoren, die vom System abgerufen werden. Vorausgesetzt, du hast auch diese Geräte per USB-Kabel mit deinem Mainboard verbunden.

GGf. musst du dir ein Softwaresensor einrichten und diesen benennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dir würde da noch deine D5 Next Pumpe und auch dein Durchflusssensor dabei stehen.

Dann bei der Auswahl der Lüftersteuerung diesen auswählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mybestpc (23. Mai 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hier ist es dasselbe, hier musst du bezüglich des Bus einstellen, dass du das RGB verwendest.


ok, danke! 
ich hab hier eh noch mal ein bisserl umbauen müssen - ich versuch mal mich mit deinen hinweisen jetzt durchzukämpfen... 

jep, klappt! super, danke dir. dass ich da erst noch den softsensor einrichten muss war mir nicht klar. so klappt das ja perfekt!!!

3pin-fans kann man nicht über den quadro regeln, nur pwm, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Mai 2022)

Nur PWM, für 3-Pin brauchst du den Aquaero 6 LT.


----------



## mybestpc (23. Mai 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nur PWM, für 3-Pin brauchst du den Aquaero 6 LT.


na, ich glaub da sind ein paar pwm-lüfter günstiger...


----------



## Nathenhale (24. Mai 2022)

mybestpc schrieb:


> na, ich glaub da sind ein paar pwm-lüfter günstiger...


Sonst geht auch ein Poweradjust 3. Der hat zwar nur einen Ausgang der darf aber bis zu 40 Watt ( mit Kühler sogar 60 Watt.) Das ding plus einen Splitty 9 betreibt gerade meine Mora Lüfter. Nach dem meine Eigens gebaute Platine, leider den DP ultra tot gestorben ist.


----------



## mybestpc (12. Juni 2022)

also mittlerweile bin ich echt zufrieden mit meiner wahl! läuft stabil und auch zuverlässig. temperaturen sind ein traum (verglichen mit der vorherigen luftkühlung) und lautstärke ist super! danke noch mal an alle für die großartige unterstützung hier und die hervorragenden tipps - insbesondere an IICARUS, der hier einen maßgeblichen anteil trägt!!! 

mal noch zwei kleine fragen zu aquasuite:
1) kann ich auch irgendwie die playground-einstellungen sichern?
2) kann man alle in aquasuite getätigten einstellungen auf ein mal sichern oder muss man zu jedem gerät (d5 next, quadro, ...) immer ein eigenes backup anlegen?


----------



## mybestpc (16. August 2022)

maa, lief die ganze zeit so schön und so leise - und jetzt hab ich ein prob mit aquasuite:
hab das neue update installiert. wenn der pc hochfährt fährt er sofort auch wieder runter. das spiel macht er 3x und dann bin ich im wartungsmodus von aquasuite. dachte dass vielleicht von mir ehemals deaktivierte ausgaben im playground durch das update versehentlich aktiv gesetzt wurden und (da von mir eigentlich zu testzwecken parametriert) den pc runterfahren.
doch leider komme ich an die playground einstellungen nicht dran, solange der wartungsmodus an ist. und wenn ich ihn ausschalte dann fährt das ding wieder runter bevor ich mich zum playground klicken kann  - 3x und dann bin ich  wieder im wartungsmodus ...
habt ihr eine idee wie ich da wieder rauskomme???


----------



## IICARUS (17. August 2022)

Hatte ich auch mal.
In meinem Fall hatte ich auch ein Parament falsch gesetzt und kam in einer Bootschleife.

Falls du meiner Anleitung gefolgt hast, hatte ich nicht grundlos diesen Absatz mit dabei. 


IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe das automatische herunterfahren mit Absicht auf 5min gesetzt, damit mit einer Fehlfunktion genug Zeit verbleibt um diese Funktion abstellen zu können. Besonders beim Einrichten lohnt es sich solch eine Zeit einzustellen, da der Rechner mit einem Fehler sonst ständig, nach dem Hochfahren ausgehen würde.
> ... ich weiß, wovon ich spreche...



Schau mal, ob du in das abgesicherte Modus kommst oder falls du wieder in diesem Wartungsmodus gelangst und rufst folgenden Pfad auf:

```
C:\ProgramData\aquasuite-data
```
Danach suchst du nach der Datei: "Settings_Outputs.xml"

Diese Datei sicherheitshalber kopieren und als "_Settings_Outputs.xml.bak_" abspeichern. Dann ist dieselbe Datei nochmals als Backup gesichert. Natürlich kann statt "_bak_" auch "_old_" oder sonst was dazu bestimmt sein. Wichtig ist nur das der Dateiname sich etwas zum original ändert. Ist aber nur für den Fall, falls irgendwie was Falsches in die Datei geschrieben wurde, um die Datei in ihrem Ursprung  wiederherstellen zu können.

Diese Datei "_Settings_Outputs.xml_" mit einem Textbearbeitungsprogramm öffnen.

Habe bezüglich dieses Problems ermittelt, wo diese Paramente drin stehen.
1. Wäre gut zu wissen, wie du diese Aufgabe benannt hast.
2. Du hattest eine Zeitangabe gesetzt und die wird in Sekunden gespeichert.

In dieser Datei den Abschnitt mit den eigenen vergebenen Namen der Aufgabe suchen:

```
<Name>Test111</Name>
```
_(Test111 ist meine Beispielaufgabe, was ich hierzu bezüglich dieses Beitrages erstellt hatte!)_

Und darunter die Zeitangabe:

```
<Name>output_delay</Name>
 <Value>33</Value>
```

In der Zeitangabe sollte nun ein großer Wert in Sekunden eingetragen werden.
Zum Beispiel 300 für 5 Min oder 600 für 10 Min.

*Die Datei abspeichern, nicht vergessen!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Danach dein Rechner neu starten!*
Jetzt ist es zwar nicht deaktiviert, aber du hast genug Zeit, um eine Änderung zu machen oder diese Aufgabe zu löschen.

*Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, die Aufgabe zu deaktivieren.*
Suche nach diesem Abschnitt

```
<IsEnabled>true</IsEnabled>
```

Und ändere "true" in "false"

```
<IsEnabled>false</IsEnabled>
```
*Auch hier muss der Rechner neu startet werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung: *_Es gibt bei einer Wasserkühlung kein Grund einen sofortigen Notaus zu bestimmen, denn der einzige Grund wäre, wenn was undicht ist und Wasser ausläuft. Egal ob die Pumpe oder die Lüfter ausfallen, würde immer genug Zeit da sein um ein System selbst herunterfahren zu können. Denn egal was ausfallen würde, würde der Prozessor zunächst anfangen sich herunter zu takten und das System würde von sich auch ab einer bestimmten Temperatur Notabschalten._

Solle es nicht klappen, besteht noch die Möglichkeit, die Aquasuite aus dem abgesichertem Modus zu deinstallieren. Aber dann würden alle eigenen Einstellungen und was alles bisher eingerichtet wurde ohne ein Backup verloren gehen.


----------



## mybestpc (17. August 2022)

maa, wollt ich so machen, aber plötzlich komme ich an die daten im playground dran. wieso verstehe ich nicht - hab nix geändert seit gestern abend. konnte dann auch die ausgaben deaktivieren. soweit so gut. jetzt hab ich aber für alle eingehenden werte (pumpendrehzahl, lüfterdrehzahlen, temperaturen etc.) in meinem playground immer nur --- stehen - er zeigt mir keinen wert mehr an. wenn ich im playground allerdings einen neuen eingang in der auswahlliste aussuche (z.b. pumpendrehzahl der d5) ist der aktuelle wert da und ändert sich auch immer ein bisserl. wenn ich diesen wert dann aber wirklich auswähle und als kästchen im playground angezeigt bekomme sehe ich nur ---
sogar mein manuell fest gesetzte konstante (maximalwert von 40°C) wird nur als --- angezeigt...
was mach ich denn falsch???


----------



## IICARUS (17. August 2022)

Keine Ahnung, aber manchmal ändert sich mit einem Update die Quelle, so dass diese neu bestimmt werden muss. Habe mich jetzt auch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt und sogar alle meine Aufgaben die ich eingerichtet hatte gelöscht.

Denn wie zuvor geschrieben, brauche ich das alles gar nicht.


IICARUS schrieb:


> *Anmerkung: *_Es gibt bei einer Wasserkühlung kein Grund einen sofortigen Notaus zu bestimmen, denn der einzige Grund wäre, wenn was undicht ist und Wasser ausläuft. Egal ob die Pumpe oder die Lüfter ausfallen, würde immer genug Zeit da sein um ein System selbst herunterfahren zu können. Denn egal was ausfallen würde, würde der Prozessor zunächst anfangen sich herunter zu takten und das System würde von sich auch ab einer bestimmten Temperatur Notabschalten._



In diesem Sinn wirst du selbst dich damit beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## mybestpc (17. August 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber manchmal ändert sich mit einem Update die Quelle, so dass diese neu bestimmt werden muss. Habe mich jetzt auch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt und sogar alle meine Aufgaben die ich eingerichtet hatte gelöscht.


na ja, spätestens wenn ich einen neuen wert anlege müsste es ja funzen - dann habe ich aber trotzdem das gleiche problem...


IICARUS schrieb:


> Denn wie zuvor geschrieben, brauche ich das alles gar nicht.


ja, verstehe ich. ich bin ja superdankbar für all die infos, die du mir hier schon geliefert hast!!!das hat mir echt viel weitergeholfen. *freu*
und ja: ich kann deine ansicht, dass man das nicht wirklich braucht, nachvollziehen. doch der pc läuft bei mir 24/7 (der arbeitet auch ohne mich) und ich bin längst nicht immer dabei. und wenn die cpu und gpu runtertakten sind sie halt echt heiß - das möcht ich nicht über ein paar stunden oder gar tage laufen lassen...



IICARUS schrieb:


> In diesem Sinn wirst du selbst dich damit beschäftigen müssen.


ja, ich versuch mal mein glück. dennoch danke für alles!!!


----------

